# Kemmner OCTOPUS 2000m



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Finally got one of these from the creator of the case - Roland Kemmner. Asked for the white hand switch. What a watch for $600 !! I removed the bracelet and slapped on the Sinn rubber































































Hmmmmm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks real nice, love the dial!:-!
Never heard of the brand, but is it the same case as the Wilson 2 k or Deep Blue 2000m? Where does one buy one from?

Congrats! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I like it Liz! :-!

Then again, I've liked all of Roland's projects over the years. Great attention to detail and good VFM.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

It's my understanding that Roland Kemmner designed the case and sold the design to a number of other makers, but from time to time, issues a few of his own watches with his own dial etc. I love the Octopus dial and case back and the bezel has nuclear lume --- |> It's a very comfortable and balanced wearing watch...very. The fit and finish are outstanding

Where to get one?

Email Roland directly: [email protected]


----------



## L0ps (Jun 23, 2010)

That's awesome, but I can't find too much info on google.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow how much is gained by having no easily seen writing on the dial.


----------



## tracer-san (Aug 15, 2007)

The subdued text really adds up to the watch looks. Very nice!


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree the "phantom" text on the dial makes it look GREAT!! Classic, clean, and "toolish" !!!

Congrats!!:-!


----------



## Karllze (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks AWESOME  How about the lume?


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Here's a lume shot


----------



## Karllze (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Liz  I've emailed Roland and waiting for his response. Wear it in Good Health


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

I like it a lot! 
Very clean and nice looking!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Liz,

That is a great looking watch! The sterile dial really makes it look "all business" which I find to be very toolish and attractive.

This watch is very similar to the www 2K which I owned. One thing that bugged me on that watch is that the lume on the dial and the bezel glowed in different shades/colors.

Is that the case with this one, or does the lume all glow the same shade and intensity?

I really like this 2K case btw, I have owned the www and the Deep Blue and they are unbelieveable deals for the price.


----------



## Steve260 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow Liz, that's beautiful! I just emailed Roland (and attached one of your pics to the email, just so he could see exactly what I am interested in - hope you don't mind!)

Beautiful watch, and as always, your photography skills present it in a MOST flattering way. Kudos!

Steve


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Biginboca said:


> Liz,
> 
> That is a great looking watch! The sterile dial really makes it look "all business" which I find to be very toolish and attractive.
> 
> ...


Hi Alphonse --

The lume on the bezel is a bit stronger than the lume on the hands....but I've found that true on several different watches with lumed bezels. They are the same color.

I'm with you - this is far and away my favorite 2000m case. Lug bars point in - so no squarish-ly huge or boxy wrist presence. Also, the case height is not in the stratosphere. And all of the edges of the case are crisp, but not sharp...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have also sent an email. I absolutely LOVE the "phantom" text on the dial. The White hands really pop on that Black dial and this is my favorite version of the 2k watch that I've seen. Thanks for posting your great pics.


----------



## tracer-san (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the lughorn to lughorn measure on these cases anyway?


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Wow! Like I need another 2000M diver as I have 2 DB M2Ks in the stable. I keep telling myself...white hands, phantom logo and green lume so it is different!!! LMAO, I must have one! Thanks Liz!

Stan


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations friend!...It is a great tool watch:-d.The finished are perfect.I like the dial look,very clean:-!
Regards


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Well guys, thanks for all of your well-wishes and compliments.
You are ALL welcome ;-);-) 
Hope Roland has the inventory to fill your orders :-!
Remember - to get one looking like this you have to request the white minute hand switch and you have to order a 22mm U1 rubber bracelet from watchbuys.com

Wore this in church today - goes well with black shirt and clerical collar :-d:-d










Now home to "water the dogs" and sit down and watch the Patriots and Jets go at it.....


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

What's the movement and crystal?


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice Liz! What are the dimensions of this watch?


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Movement is 2824-2

Crystal is flat bevelled sapphire - don't know thickness but it feels like 3-4mm

dimensions are: Diameter: 50mm which includes crown; 45mm w/out crown

Dial: 33mm

lug width: 22mm

lug end to lug end: 53mm

height of case: 15mm

Hope this helps


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

looks great, whats the price range on this?


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

469 Euros or $629.30 USD -- which included shipping to US from Germany

Kind of puts the Asian case / German case
Myota / ETA 2824-2 in perspective

this watch is an outstanding VFM (value for money)


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice looking diver. I wonder the AR is on both sides of the crystal? Liking the solid case.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!!!! By far the best looking 2K out there!!!
Excellent choice Liz:-!

Now I really have $650.00 burning a hole in my pocket:-d

Congrats!!!
BTW ..... Killer photos!!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## cheapwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow,very beautiful.I like it better than the M2K from DB.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

I do too cheapwatch....

And yes Shannon - it's amazing VFM GO for it! Also can be made with orange minute hand

raggy-boy -- don't know if coating is on both sides


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I have emailed and have not yet received a reply. Is there a site for these?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

From what I gather, Roland sells these mainly on the German Ebay. Having owned the WWW version (identical to the Kemner version) the watch is closer to 18mm thick - the caseback is slightly raised as well. It is a well made watch. It looks like Kemmner is using C1 lume on the hands and dials - this is why the C3 bezel glows brighter.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

It's interesting Eric. Mine never feels like an 18mm high watch. ....which is why I like it so much. I'll measure mine again. The feeling is decidedly shallower than SAR or JSAR or Sharkdiver. Mine feels pefect, and that may be in part to the Sinn rubber really balancing the watch

It's not like wearing a hockey puck at all. And for me 18mm is in the hockey puck or wedding cake range ;-)


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

Really interesting piece b-)|>, I like how the dial print is in black.
If I could change anything id make the bezel lume the same colour as the dial lume. Small detail, I know.

Really like the looks of it :-!.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Man...thats nice! Wish I had the wrist to pull it off.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

That is fabulous. Damn it. Another one on the want list!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Not sure ya need a big wrist

(iPhone pix in fast food parking lot) :-d


----------



## Donald Battles (Feb 9, 2006)

Great looking watch :-! Anyone have a source for the curved end rubber strap? It would look great on my black dial DB!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

you are killing me with those awesome
pics and specs!! Now I NEED to get one ;-)


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 25, 2007)

Usually, when I see a unknown brand (to me), I always find things that I dislike.

Not so here, it seems a classic diver, ploprof hands, not overly too thick. Great size.

Great price. Such a bargain for a quality piece, especially againts others 

Liz, excellent snag


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Donald Battles said:


> Great looking watch :-! Anyone have a source for the curved end rubber strap? It would look great on my black dial DB!


the watch is pictured with a Sinn rubber bracelet 22mm for the U1/U2 with a deployment clasp. Not inexpensive, but totally worth it - from www.watchbuys.com

Sinn Strap - U1, U2, UX, 757, 857 Rubber Deployant Buckle - WatchBuys



ptolemy said:


> Usually, when I see a unknown brand (to me), I always find things that I dislike.
> 
> Not so here, it seems a classic diver, ploprof hands, not overly too thick. Great size.
> 
> ...


:-! totally agree


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting all the pics and info. You've shed light on the origins of the _proverbial_ 2,000 meter case. The pics of the crystal bevel are very good... probably not easy to shoot, but you have a good camera and eye for detail. Conclusion: looks great ! And I love the octopus.

Jim


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Eric L. said:


> From what I gather, Roland sells these mainly on the German Ebay. Having owned the WWW version (identical to the Kemner version) the watch is closer to 18mm thick - the caseback is slightly raised as well. It is a well made watch. It looks like Kemmner is using C1 lume on the hands and dials - this is why the C3 bezel glows brighter.


Nope.....it isn't 18mm thick....nowhere near it. Maybe the other makers are using a different crystal or caseback

This one is 15mm on the nose --- just like I said


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:-! perfect, thanks for confirming!|>
the 18mm was too big for me on the DB.

I emailed Kemmner yesterday, waiting for his response:-!



laughinggull said:


> Nope.....it isn't 18mm thick....nowhere near it. Maybe the other makers are using a different crystal or caseback
> 
> This one is 15mm on the nose --- just like I said


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks like the crystal has an AR coating? The HE valve and stealth logo are both nice touches~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

supawabb said:


> I have emailed and have not yet received a reply. Is there a site for these?


Hi. There is no site for these that's known to me. Maybe others know. I think we just have to be patient and wait for Roland to get back to us.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Roland Kemmner was in touch with me directly yesterday.

The next batch of 50 Octopus 2000m divers will be available in mid-December

If you want to reserve one please be in touch with him directly via e-mail

*[email protected]*

They come with a beautiful solid SS bracelet with diving clasp which is not pictured here. 
Standard issue is with an orange minute hand and black/orange tipped seconds hand. 
If you want the white set pictured in this thread you must specify that


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

A beautiful piece to be sure.


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Liz, you be the coolest gal in church with that one.:-!


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

some 260 Euro options from the same seller:
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

7750 said:


> some 260 Euro options from the same seller:
> eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


These are nice smaller options! Wilson made some this size too for a while!


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

I've put my order in and I can't wait. Roland seems like a very nice guy from my email communications.


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Here is some more info on the watch, and the link has pictures with the bracelet.

Sammelthread Octopus 2000 by Roland Kemmner - UhrForum


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

I received an email from Roland tonight and he said the next batch of 100 will be ready in 3 months. I ordered mine straight away, complete with the white hands. The serial no.s of this batch will be from 151 through to 250, and I got to pick my serial no. of 208 (my birthday) so it'll be just that little more personal. He's getting quite a few early orders by the looks so I don't know how long they will stay available if anyone's interested. Now I just have to wait 3 monthso|


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

axelf71 said:


> I received an email from Roland tonight and he said the next batch of 100 will be ready in 3 months. I ordered mine straight away, complete with the white hands. The serial no.s of this batch will be from 151 through to 250, and I got to pick my serial no. of 208 (my birthday) so it'll be just that little more personal. He's getting quite a few early orders by the looks so I don't know how long they will stay available if anyone's interested. Now I just have to wait 3 monthso|


what's the price??


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow that is a beautifully clean watch, tool watch at its finest! I just purchased my DB so this one will have to wait .


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I Love this forum!:-!
Thank you Liz, for sharing this with us. I hope you can enjoy the positive feed back that you've gotten here. Your eye for beauty has created quite a stir.
I believe that watches are a symbol of the good orderly direction of the universe.
"The sign of the cross, no matter how small, has tremendous significance; a watch is a model of the beauty and order that I hope to see in the world."
-Dr. James Marion Sims DD


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

Ordered with White hands- thanks for bringing this one to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Casanova Jr. said:


> what's the price??


460 Euro plus 9 Euro shipping to Australia. Very good price for such a watch IMO:-!


----------



## dunrovin' (Jun 12, 2010)

Very discerning, Liz. And lovely pics. Thanks for the intro. Itching to confirm my order. White hands, of course.http://www.watchuseek.com/site/images/icons/icon_smile.gif


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

just ordered one hopefully in 3 months time the dollar will have a better rate exchange, anyway still an excellent price


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys....my pleasure to bring attention to this one. But it really all started with Hans (aka 9:59 on this forum)...he got my eyes focussed on this jewel.

Price @ $630 US

Roland's Octopus will be worth the wait, and he is usually spot on with delivery times.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Very cool watch, I've got another Kemmner (dresswatch) and would certainly like to add a diver from him to my collection. 
This one is (at 55mm lug-to-lug) sadly too big for me though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

got a great detailed email from Roland... I am going to buy one for sure now that I sold a few pieces and freed up $:-d


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Man I love this watch, I really think this might be my next one. Anyone else have one and can post pics? Liz do you mind posting more pics? Just wish the lugs were drilled through but it's not a deal breaker for me at all. :-!


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

a real beauty, wear in good health


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm planning on ordering one this week, no one else have one that can post some pics? Please?:-d


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alrighty then....... here is some.


























Another one from Roland.










Hope this what you are looking for.

Hans


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Simply awesome! Thanks 9:59, I heard you were the one to start this madness.;-) Really wanted to see it on the braclet, thanks buddy!:-!


----------



## Lowfields (Apr 17, 2010)

Placed an order for this last week - an early Christmas present - cant wait!!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Here is a link to a whole slew of pictures of this watch

Picasa Web Albums - ><(((('<~~~~ - Kemmner's OCT...


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in, looks like there will be two of them running around south florida and in the Atlantic.:-!

Have the Sinn rubber coming too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Many thanks to you Liz and Hans for posting the great photo's of this piece. Looks like you have generated alot of interest in the Octopus. I had never heard of this brand previously, but after seeing these pictures I emailed Roland immediately and now have one on order. I can't wait for it to arrive, will be a great Christmas pressie to myself. Cheers:-!


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Ordered mine today! Thanks to all that posted pics/info. Can't wait!:-!


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

*Liz great watch and awesome pics. I really like the OCT 2000M. Thanks for sharing...|> *


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone know of an alternate source for a nice rubber strap with deployment buckle like the Sinn one on Liz's watch? I love that strap just wish it didn't say "Sinn" on it. I have used Modena straps on some cheaper watches but really like the buckle on the Sinn strap and how the rubber fills the lugs. Man Liz, you're going to make me spend all my kids Christmas money!;-)


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out Steinhart's rubber strap.. awesome thickness with a deployment type clasp. Runs about $60.


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

trplthrt said:


> Check out Steinhart's rubber strap.. awesome thickness with a deployment type clasp. Runs about $60.


Yeah that strap is sharp, but has an "S" with the crown for Steinhart on it and I think it's only offered in 24mm lug. But that is the right idea, supprised no one offers high quality rubber straps like Isofrane but with deployment buckle. :-s


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

SSCR said:


> Yeah that strap is sharp, but has an "S" with the crown for Steinhart on it and I think it's only offered in 24mm lug. But that is the right idea, supprised no one offers high quality rubber straps like Isofrane but with deployment buckle. :-s


Ahh you are right, apols-- forgot it has that insignia.

I've bought Hirsch straps before, well made... but not as chunky as the Sinn and Steinharts and also no deployment. :think:


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Might just go with the Sinn, just saw that it has a diver extention, how cool is that on a rubber strap?! Wish I knew who is Sinn's supplier of those straps.


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Biginboca said:


> Liz,
> 
> That is a great looking watch! The sterile dial really makes it look "all business" which I find to be very toolish and attractive.
> 
> ...


I was looking through this thread again, can't wait till I get my Octopus, and read this about the lume. My thoughts are that the lume on the face of the watch WOULD appear more subdued compared to the bezel because it is behind a rather thick sapphire. Light becomes diffused even going through the clearest of crystals.


----------



## dunrovin' (Jun 12, 2010)

Joined the club. white hands. Roland's a nice guy.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'm confused. Did Roland change the spec's with a deeper caseback? I just got an email from Roland that the height is 17.5mm.



laughinggull said:


> Nope.....it isn't 18mm thick....nowhere near it. Maybe the other makers are using a different crystal or caseback
> 
> This one is 15mm on the nose --- just like I said


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Awesome Liz!!!! 
-O


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great and I've ordered one from Roland. But he did say it's 17.5mm, not 15mm. Perhaps he's changed the caseback?


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not taking sides here, but here is mine:










And the Wilson Watch Works 2000










And the Deep Blue Master 2000










My Kemmner Octopus 2000 is from the first edition of 50 units.

Hans


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, I was kinda hoping it would be 15mm.
edit-Just checking the web I see that most of the first batch measured between 17 and 18mm, maybe the latest batch like Liz's are only 15mm?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

9:59 said:


> Not taking sides here, but here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. These cases all look completely identical, and this seems to confirm it. Perhaps the 15mm was without the crystal?


----------



## andrewjuguete (Nov 21, 2010)

Does anybody know how long Roland will be making these watches? I want to buy one in about a year but if this is his last batch I gotta get one.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure. You could ask. They will always be available on the sales board. I've been able to keep my new watches an average of about 10 days lately; sick, sick...


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

YEAH! It's December, just waiting on that email from Roland.


----------



## kicker240 (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone got a picture of one of these on a sub 7inch wrist? Mines about 6.75 and I am afraid this watch is just too big even though I love the looks of it.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

andrewjuguete said:


> Does anybody know how long Roland will be making these watches? I want to buy one in about a year but if this is his last batch I gotta get one.


I know for a fact this is the last batch....JUMP !!


----------



## srouse2822 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I pulled the trigger as well....preorderd this watch. I am excited. Wanted to ask the fourm....does anyone know where the watches are made? What work is done in Germany and what work is done outside of Germany. Just wonder how people go about creating small batch watches like this?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

srouse2822 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger as well....preorderd this watch. I am excited. Wanted to ask the fourm....does anyone know where the watches are made? What work is done in Germany and what work is done outside of Germany. Just wonder how people go about creating small batch watches like this?


The cases, bracelets, crystals, etc.. are made in China. This watch as many know shares parts with similar models from Deep Blue, Schaumburg, and many others. Parts that might be added in Germany include the ETA movements, dial and hands (although they too may be sourced from elsewhere). Wilson Watchworks sources the exact same watch from Rolland Kemmner. Overall the "2k case" is a very popular watch and used by many different companies.


----------



## srouse2822 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that how most German watches are made? Looking for a good German Diver within the 600.00 range.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

There are many 2000M similar case watches in the market at his moment, 
good we are really spoil with choices. After knowing more abt Kemmner 2 months 
back; decided pre-order one. Roland fast replied; invoice be send 3 days before shipment
no deposit was required..

Remember reading this last year, on WUS, 19 sept 09; but am fine with me watch is made in china, most important I like this sterile looks n price not breaking pocket.. 2cts;-)
**Pics from laughinggull were good :-! with details.. pulling factors..

*Re: New Wilson Watchworks Diver*
I just thought that I would try to clear the air on this subject about this watch being made in China. I have been in contact with the manufacturer of the case and I have some detailed information directly from him listed below.

Not only is the case not Chinese made according to the manufacturer. I am the only one that touches it from the start to the finish of the assembly which is performed right here in the good old USA.

* 4t5mm Diver specifications and reservaion information:

Specifications:*

45mm German made sterile 2000 meter dive watch. Superluminova dial and bezel. Gold plated or nickel plated 2824-2 Swiss eta movement - 245 gram weight with bracelet - 4mm AR coated sapphire glass - 5mm solid case back - Internal thickness 5.45mm - Double O-ring case back seal - Helium release valve - Screw down crown - Tested to 2000 meters.

_Detailed information from the case manufacturer in Germany:

Exact quote from the design engineer:

In every case the case blank comes from China. There is no company in Germany or Switzerland which can stamp the case-blank. The material 316L comes from South Korea or Japan.

For the diver, the raw case is produced on CNC machines in China and the finish is made in Germany. The crown comes from Germany, the click-springs are from Switzerland. The dial is made in Germany, the sapphire glass is from Switzerland.

These cases are very clear "Made in Germany". The cost of the work which is done in Germany is higher than the others. A Mercedes Benz has also 60 % parts from foreign countries and there is no doubt it is "Made in Germany". We have a global world. _



srouse2822 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger as well....preorderd this watch. I am excited. Wanted to ask the fourm....does anyone know where the watches are made? What work is done in Germany and what work is done outside of Germany. Just wonder how people go about creating small batch watches like this?


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

marinelite said:


> There are many 2000M similar case watches in the market at his moment,
> good we are really spoil with choices. After knowing more abt Kemmner 2 months
> back; decided pre-order one. Roland fast replied; invoice be send 3 days before shipment
> no deposit was required..
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

I just jumped as well! couldnt resist this... white hands just look great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srouse2822 (Jan 11, 2008)

I ordered one as well....want to take a poll of all of us that have placed an order how many opted for all white hands????


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered all white, man really love that white squareish second hand. Can't wait!


----------



## apong23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Add me to the list too. Looks great.


----------



## Jalap-inya (May 31, 2008)

I just ordered number 187.

Such an awesome watch.

Liz, thank you for bringing this watch to our attention, I was in the market for a new watch, and this one had everything I was looking for in my next purchase.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Hey Jalap...and all others who have Octopus INCOMING this December....

You are welcome !!

Cheers !!


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

great pics with details...
not hearing any news from Roland,, but guess it should be near..
looking for other buy while waiting ...;-)



laughinggull said:


> Jalap...and all others who have Octopus INCOMING this December....
> 
> You are welcome !!
> 
> Cheers !!


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

I jumped on the list a little short of a week ago and i was told 5 weeks by roland.. so im guessing early january


----------



## Jalap-inya (May 31, 2008)

He told me four weeks, this past Saturday when I placed my order, so that sounds about right, late December.... early January.

Hoping for this year though, lol.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

That meant,, my 1st 2011 watch will be Kemmner 2ooom
good start for a new year.. ;-)

PS... still thinking on 4000T ,,:think:


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweet meat & potatoes diver. Can anyone tell me the deposit amount on this piece?

Thanks~Sal


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

salduchi said:


> Sweet meat & potatoes diver. Can anyone tell me the deposit amount on this piece?
> 
> Thanks~Sal


No deposit required, just email Roland and order one (if there's any left) and he'll invoice you once it's ready. After you pay he'll post it. Cheers:-!


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

axelf71 said:


> No deposit required, just email Roland and order one (if there's any left) and he'll invoice you once it's ready. After you pay he'll post it. Cheers:-!


Great....thanks! But man i'm torn now. I saw the Helson Shark whos dial I really like, but the lugs aren't tappered tho like the Kemmners. arrgghh. I might have to creat a post asking opinions.


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in. Liz's pics sucked me in. Roland said a couple of weeks for the invoice so right around New Year's.
The Sinn strap looks stellar on this watch. That will be a must have addition for me.


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Does that Sinn rubber strap fit a 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Isn't that sinn strap only 22mm? I thought the lugs on the Kemmner were 24mm?


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

The Kemmner is 22mm, I kinda wish it was 24mm.


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Surprisingly it still looks proportioned. Ya, 24 would give us more popular options not to mention the 24's we already own.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Settled up and awaiting w/ Sinn strap to get it salty next month.b-)


----------



## militaryfan (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys, got a question. How do I adjust the bracelet? The two flathead screwdrivers included with my pouch appear too big to fit in. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## CHOPPA (Dec 27, 2010)

to me there's no problem getting it from Roland or WWW both are American/German and high quality. I'll love my W3 and congrats to anyone picking either one up. Heavy Metal gents. throw your horns up


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The case work looks fantastic. fit and finish look superb.


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

I just fell in love with Liz's watch. I just emailed Roland. Hopefully I can still get one of these. I will be ordering the white hand swap and wearing it on the bracelet. Anyone know if i'm too late to the party?


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't believe I just looked at this thread. I just emailed Roland as well - this may just what I was looking for to fill my diver consolidation. Anxious to get an answer back from Roland...


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

He got back to me around 4pm east coast time, maybe it was 5... Anyway, he is plus 6 hours to Florida, so my guess is you will hear back tomorrow. I'm so happy he returned my email already! Super fast... I can tell you there are still some available if that helps. I ordered mine #245 with the white hands. I'm a bracelet guy. There is maybe 10 available. See below for part of his email... Hope it helps ease the wait for an email. 

Here you can find a nice movie in you tube:
YouTube - Kemmner Octopus 2000 Diver

And here is a good discription in German Uhr-Forum:
Sammelthread Octopus 2000 by Roland Kemmner - UhrForum

The „octopus" was made for the „Seals" of VAE. We have added a date wheel
and shure, the case-back engraving.
The „octopus" is a 2000 meter diver's watch, diameter 45 mm, ss = 316L
brushed, automatic movement ETA 2824-2, topring with Superluminova 
inlay, 120 clicks left side turning, screwed crown, 4,5 mm sapphire-glass
antireflect, antimagnetic cage, bracelet with diver's extension. It 
comes in a PU-box with added rubber-strap and 2 pcs. screwdrivers.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!! 

I really like this watch, but since my wrist is 6.5" I'm a little concerns about its size. Anyone here with the same size wrist? How does it wear compared to Oris TT1 Meistertaucher 44mm or Glycine Airman SST 06 or Steinhart B-Uhr 44mm? They're the biggest watches I usually wear. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

On isofrane:


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

MattPap said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I really like this watch, but since my wrist is 6.5" I'm a little concerns about its size. Anyone here with the same size wrist? How does it wear compared to Oris TT1 Meistertaucher 44mm or Glycine Airman SST 06 or Steinhart B-Uhr 44mm? They're the biggest watches I usually wear.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


6.75" wrist here, this case is not a problem for me. I have a Wilson Watch Works 2k which uses the same case, and it wears great.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just paid for Octopus #175. Can't wait to get it in my hot hands! Or should I say hot wrist!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Kemmner looks to have made an amazing watch...I have seen one or two on the sales forum. If I hadn't just jumped on a bluering, I would have been all over the octopus.. Hope everyone enjoys their octopus!


----------



## wassupkevin (Aug 2, 2010)

Just paid for mine too. I can't wait! Does anyone know how long it took for them to receive it once they've got confirmation from Roland that it's shipped? I'm out here in California and just getting antsy, that's all.


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

watchngars said:


> On isofrane:


Man, everyones watch looks like it sits flat on their wrist, looks hardly tall at all. Mine feels like a hockey puck, damn my boney wrists.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

SSCR said:


> Man, everyones watch looks like it sits flat on their wrist, looks hardly tall at all. Mine feels like a hockey puck, damn my boney wrists.


Haaaa, Flat, yes. But only 7 1/2


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Number 217

Thanks Liz for the tip about this one, definitely a keeper that is going to get subjected to some serious use/abuse.

Thanks Chris Pappas @ W3 too!










A comparo shot for scale, Kremmner Octopus next to MK II LRRP 3-6-9 MilSub Custom








Edit- Add The Sinn Shots


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cowbiker said:


> Number 217
> 
> Thanks Liz for the tip about this one, definitely a keeper that is going to get subjected to some serious use/abuse.
> 
> ...


How long did it take to get yours after it shipped? I'm in Tennessee and mine was sent Monday.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Had a holiday while mine was in transit, don't believe my experience would be representative as New Years was there. The day after I sent Roland an e-mail asking when I should start looking out for it, it showed up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

here is mine, #127, Liz's old octopus I guess 
this is ona Maratac rubber, it is now in the Sinn ruber but no pic


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

Did he send tracking to any of you?


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

Boston Jay said:


> Did he send tracking to any of you?


He sent me a email after I paid last Friday that said he would ship Monday. I sent another email to see if he had a tracking # but have not had a response.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

127 on Sinn rubber. Sorry for the cell pic, doesn't do it justice.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Boston Jay said:


> Did he send tracking to any of you?


He was supposed to ship mine last Tuesday. Just heard back from him today saying that he had a delay in shipment of ETA movements. My watch should go out tomorrow hopefully.

We will see. I'm not worried or anything, just anxious to get the watch


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

Same here he said Tuesday ship out, sent email no response... Hmm... It's all good I guess.



Firemedic4311 said:


> He sent me a email after I paid last Friday that said he would ship Monday. I sent another email to see if he had a tracking # but have not had a response.


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

Ahh thats prob why no response yet. Good intel thanks!


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

Landed. Just an amazing watch. So satisfied.


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

Boston Jay said:


> Landed. Just an amazing watch. So satisfied.


I'm in Tennessee maybe I'll get mine Monday. Still no reply from Roland


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to hear it Jay. I got an email from Roland yesterday saying mine had shipped. Same reason others have heard - late ETA arrival. No pics Jay?


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

So I needed to take out 2 links and now I am in between micro adjustment holes. I wanted the clasp to land in the middle of my wrist and not be offset, so oddly enough I needed to take 2 links out of one side rather than one link from each side. I tried both ways of course... This was how I got the best fit off of my MM300 (since traded) too so it's not a first... I may put a full link back in and take a half out, then micro adjust accordingly to try that fit out as well. Not today though after a week or so. 

The watch is massive. Bigger than the Rolex Deep sea sea dweller and the MM300 on my wrist. Torch like lume. A keeper for sure. 6pm est tonight will be a full 48 on my wrist, so I will comment on accuracy then. I will wear this beast quite often, I love it. Just a serious diver on the wrist.

My pics are uploading crooked so I deleted them. I will try to reload later...


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

watarski said:


> Glad to hear it Jay. I got an email from Roland yesterday saying mine had shipped. Same reason others have heard - late ETA arrival. No pics Jay?


Has yours landed yet?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Nearly 4 miles of running and 5 of swimming on mine, wearing it mostly on the Sinn Rubber, accuracy in the +1/12hr range last time I checked, one of my few that is on the fast side. If weather window holds will take it down free diving in the gulf stream this weekend.


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Firemedic4311 said:


> Has yours landed yet?


Not yet...I was expecting it later in the week - but i'm out west snowboarding until the weekend. Hope to post my thoughts early next week.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

Sigh...with a 7 inch wrist, I just don't think I can pull one of these off. Too bad since I REALLY like the design.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a 7" wrist and it looks great. Just wear it on rubber strap


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I'm pretty sure it will look just fine. I also wear a 44mm Oris meistertaucher which looks fine as well. 

Still waiting on mine to get here! CAN'T.........WAIT............. ANY.............. LONGER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wassupkevin (Aug 2, 2010)

SEoperator77 said:


> I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I'm pretty sure it will look just fine. I also wear a 44mm Oris meistertaucher which looks fine as well.
> 
> Still waiting on mine to get here! CAN'T.........WAIT............. ANY.............. LONGER!!!!!!!!!


Patience...I just got mine, #203 and it looks great. Didn't really like it on the bracelet so I threw it on the rubber. Don't really want to put it on the Sinn or Isofrane, now I gotta do my homework on that. Enjoy!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

wassupkevin said:


> Patience...I just got mine, #203 and it looks great. Didn't really like it on the bracelet so I threw it on the rubber. Don't really want to put it on the Sinn or Isofrane, now I gotta do my homework on that. Enjoy!


Black 22mm Hirsch extreme ...


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I'm going to try mine on a zulu or bond nato.


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

Damn....I should have known this sooner because I passed on a barely used one for 550 cause I thought it would look too ridiculous on my wrist. Now Roland told me he's sold out....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just hold tight. I haven't decided of mine is a keeper ...
And I'm known to flip a little ah ah


----------



## bin31z (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweeet...dude...look at your signature... you got too many watches as it is...look at my signature...I need more!! I mean...I can't even wear a difference watch every day of the week...how sad is that!!



Jeep99dad said:


> Just hold tight. I haven't decided of mine is a keeper ...
> And I'm known to flip a little ah ah


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

SEoperator77 said:


> I think I'm going to try mine on a zulu or bond nato.


Post a pic if you do I'm thinking of doing the same.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Firemedic4311 said:


> Post a pic if you do I'm thinking of doing the same.


Oh, will do!


----------



## SAJ78 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just heard back this morning from Roland to say that he has decided to make another 100 more due to demand. Numbers are from 251-350 so I put my order in for #311. Don't mind the wait really as I am seeing it is well worth it.


Scott


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like is on-going production.. no rush..



SAJ78 said:


> Just heard back this morning from Roland to say that he has decided to make another 100 more due to demand. Numbers are from 251-350 so I put my order in for #311. Don't mind the wait really as I am seeing it is well worth it.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

SAJ78 said:


> Just heard back this morning from Roland to say that he has decided to make another 100 more due to demand. Numbers are from 251-350 so I put my order in for #311. Don't mind the wait really as I am seeing it is well worth it.
> 
> Scott


Well, that is really good news for everyone. I knew Roland was going to sell this set out in no time!!


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's mine!

Really great watch! With an Isofrane strap looks good, weights a little less and is extremely comfortable even on a small wrist (6.5").


----------



## SAJ78 (Jan 9, 2011)

laughinggull said:


> Well, that is really good news for everyone. I knew Roland was going to sell this set out in no time!!


I reckon. I have a feeling this next set will sell quickly as well. Will be a busy man for the next few months  Which is a good thing.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I really need to try one of these out...does anyone know when they will be back in stock?


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Read above several posts.


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

#237 just landed It is a very nice watch indeed. This is my first automatic watch but it did not come with any instructions. Is there a site to look at that shows how to operate the movement? thx


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First position: locked. Unscrew crown to wind. 
Second position, pull crown one notch and change date,
Third position, Pull one more notch(last) and you can set time. 
Do not change the date between 9pm and 3am


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> First position: locked. Unscrew crown to wind.
> Second position, pull crown one notch and change date,
> Third position, Pull one more notch(last) and you can set time.
> Do not change the date between 9pm and 3am


Thx I couldn't remember when not to set the date.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I placed an order. I spoke with a few small wristed guys like myself and now I think I can pull this one off. It seems the new batch will come with a rubber strap in addition to the bracelet...did the other runs come with rubber straps as well? I don't recall anyone mentioning it.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Couple questions

1. Whats the email for preorder?
2. Whats the prepayment for these?
3. Does he have a general idea when completed?

Thank


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

1. [email protected] email for order
2. No prepayment. You will be contacted 3 days before shipment to pay via paypal or wire transfer
3. 16 weeks to complete


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Thx Eroks. just put the email in to see!!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just ordered #326 with the white hands.

Time for a small break in the watch buying hobby for a few.  I think 16 weeks will be a good break! :-d


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

217 came along to down to 68 feet on a single breath this weekend.


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

How did everyone's watch arrive? Postal Service? Mine left Germany a week ago Saturday, and I haven't received it yet...


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

That is a really nicely done watch. I like the dial blacked out like that. It looks very substantial. Congratulations and enjoy the watch.


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

IM IN..IF the gull lady says its good..IM IN! just ordered mine.what a deal!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

the2ster said:


> IM IN..IF the gull lady says its good..IM IN! just ordered mine.what a deal!


Only 16 weeks to go!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Art
The gull-lady says it's good.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone else put in an order for the next batch?


----------



## Firemedic4311 (Dec 2, 2010)

watarski said:


> How did everyone's watch arrive? Postal Service? Mine left Germany a week ago Saturday, and I haven't received it yet...


 Mine took about 2 weeks to arrive by USPS and I'm in Memphis Tn. Great watch well worth the wait


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Firemedic4311 said:


> Mine took about 2 weeks to arrive by USPS and I'm in Memphis Tn. Great watch well worth the wait


Still waiting for mine. It shipped on 1-16-2011. DHL tracking shows it left Germany. USPS says this: "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "

So either mine is stuck somewhere or no one is scanning it as it is moving. Either way, it sucks not knowing where your watch is... I'm giving it until this Friday before I start contacting people to initiate a trace, etc....


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

marked said:


> Still waiting for mine. It shipped on 1-16-2011. DHL tracking shows it left Germany. USPS says this: "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "
> 
> So either mine is stuck somewhere or no one is scanning it as it is moving. Either way, it sucks not knowing where your watch is... I'm giving it until this Friday before I start contacting people to initiate a trace, etc....


My USPS tracking said the same...but USPS' system sucks anyway. Mine shipped on 1/22, so I hate to see yours hasn't arrived. Good luck and keep us posted-


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Any information on additional dial colors; this might look trick with an orange dial and the all white markers and hands? b-)


----------



## aykl (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Guy,

I got mine today, absolutely beautiful.
If you want one got to be hurry.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Just ordered #313. Now the wait.


----------



## watarski (Mar 12, 2006)

Not to keep this thread kicking...but I received mine today. WAY nicer than I was expecting. Put's my comparatively priced Tag to shame (I know that's for the other thread...). Everything is very well put together. The crown is solid and smooth. I was honestly expecting to get it and not be that impressed with it - and probably flipping it, but I think I'm going to have to let go some of my others first.

For others worried about the height - I'm not shy of a big watch, but this one is rather tall.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

watarski said:


> My USPS tracking said the same...but USPS' system sucks anyway. Mine shipped on 1/22, so I hate to see yours hasn't arrived. Good luck and keep us posted-


Still hasn't arrived. I'm becoming worried.  This sucks so bad. I was really looking forward to getting this watch. I hope it is insured, etc against loss. Anyone have experience. What is the process if your watch gets lost (stolen) out of the mail.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

marked said:


> Still hasn't arrived. I'm becoming worried.  This sucks so bad. I was really looking forward to getting this watch. I hope it is insured, etc against loss. Anyone have experience. What is the process if your watch gets lost (stolen) out of the mail.


If you are worried about it, and have the tracking number, you will need to open a case with the USPS and give them your tracking number. They should be able to track it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

marked said:


> Still hasn't arrived. I'm becoming worried.  This sucks so bad. I was really looking forward to getting this watch. I hope it is insured, etc against loss. Anyone have experience. What is the process if your watch gets lost (stolen) out of the mail.


it hasn't been that long, I would just relax and not worry so much. it'll get there... germany is a long way


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

marked said:


> Still hasn't arrived. I'm becoming worried.  This sucks so bad. I was really looking forward to getting this watch. I hope it is insured, etc against loss. Anyone have experience. What is the process if your watch gets lost (stolen) out of the mail.


I guess you were right, because it showed up yesterday afternoon... BUT, the stealth writing was not evenly coated with black, so little white parts of the writing were quite obvious and distracting from an otherwise stealthy sterile dial.... and there is lint/fiber inside the watch.

I emailed Roland and he is going to ship an new dial to me and Wilson Watchworks will replace the dial for me... so I'm happy that the customer service is good, but still disappointed that I will now be waiting even longer until I have a watch in new condition.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the watches shipped by any method that uses USPS on this end can end up sitting in customs for days and that is not reflected on the online tracking where it says the same stuff -we have received notice that....
Hence, the delay.
Surprisingly, I asked Roland to ship a watch by Fed Ex and he said it would 140 euros extra for a three day delivery! Its not as if these are big, heavy boxes!


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I will have the #343, hopefully. Where are those made, anyway? It says Made in Germany but...? 

Also, some words on the movement, 2824-2 is a well known movement, but what chonometer grade is used?


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

So I switched mine today to the rubber strap it cam with... Wow! I love the comfort and the look. I see a lot of you got Sinn straps and Isophranes...

May I ask what you find wrong with the supplied rubber strap. It seems to be of good quality to me. Am I wrong?


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I never tried on the rubber strap that was supplied. I had a Sinn rubber strap just sitting around because I cut it too short for my Sinn. Also, I have a Iso that wasn't being used. I tried on both and like it much more on the Sinn. The Iso is too 'supple' for the weight. The Sinn is rigid enough to support perfectly. Obviously, the age old problem with the Sinn is sizing it just right. Just wouldn't work on my U1, but perfect on the Kemmner.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

watchngars said:


> I never tried on the rubber strap that was supplied. I had a Sinn rubber strap just sitting around because I cut it too short for my Sinn. Also, I have a Iso that wasn't being used. I tried on both and like it much more on the Sinn. The Iso is too 'supple' for the weight. The Sinn is rigid enough to support perfectly. Obviously, the age old problem with the Sinn is sizing it just right. Just wouldn't work on my U1, but perfect on the Kemmner.


And the pic;


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen  Man 15 weeks left.. can't wait!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

diosrl said:


> Pics or it didn't happen  Man 15 weeks left.. can't wait!


Ugg. 15 to go....


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone with photoshop skills come up with some cool signature art for the Octopus sort of like my Blue Ring owners club in my sig?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

So, I am going to say 14 weeks and some days now  Ok, I will stop with the count down, but hey, how about some more pictures.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

How addictive can we be, to wait that long for a watch.. I bought my car in a week! Hope this is not a marketing technique from mr. Kemmner :d


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

The Hirsch Extreme on 217, I like the Sinn better for diving but the Hirsch wears well for daily casual.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this the same case Deep Blue uses for its 2K diver?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes Roland actually designs and makes the cases which he then sells to others. The Deep Blue and Wilson use that same case.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply....I tried on a Deep Blue 2K the other day and felt it was too big for my 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Eroks
May I suggest the smaller version 42mm 200mm same dial which WWW has for 399$ with nice bracelet, nickel plated 2824 regulated...
Assembled Watches


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

_"Yes Roland actually designs and makes the cases which he then sells to others. The Deep Blue and Wilson use that same case." _

I understood these were ALL Chinese made cases.​


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Eroks
> May I suggest the smaller version 42mm 200mm same dial which WWW has for 399$ with nice bracelet, nickel plated 2824 regulated...
> Assembled Watches


Thanks for the link. I had no idea a smaller version was available.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

lgking said:


> _"Yes Roland actually designs and makes the cases which he then sells to others. The Deep Blue and Wilson use that same case." _
> 
> I understood these were ALL Chinese made cases.​[/
> 
> The case blanc is from China. Roland does the CNC and finishing work in Germany. The tube and crown is from Taiwan, the sapphire glass from Switzerland as well as the movement. The watch is assembled in Germany. They are mainly producing watch parts for other brands like Timefactors, Kobold, Wilson-Watch-Works, RGM, Dornier, Tourby.


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

....wish my Kemmner would hurry up and get here......


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok I give up how do get Roland to sell one of these ?
Thanks


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Never mind I just received an email from Roland and I am getting no. 260. I just can't wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

email him or visit his site or wait for one to come up on the sales forum, several have sold there, which is the way to go IMO


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if these are still available by any chance or was it a limited edition run?
Thanks


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

watch.aholic said:


> Does anyone know if these are still available by any chance or was it a limited edition run?
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure watches are still available. Just email Roland Kemmner


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Does anyone know if these are still available by any chance or was it a limited edition run?
> Thanks


After the first batch of 100, Roland was making this second lot of 150. That would have made 250 total but apparently he's adding another 100 due to demand. Don't know if any are still available but I've seen them appearing on the sales forum already, but you have to be quick. You can email Roland directly at [email protected] if you want to ask about availabilty. Cheers.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info. I just sent him an email. 

I've got another question....ehm.....I've seen a few pics in this thread & a few elsewhere....some of them show a full face blue dial....I know in some of them it's the Blue AR of the crystal that gives a black dial that blue effect but is there really a blue dial option too? The minute hand is a choice between a red or a white but I've also seen two different kinds of second hand being used...


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

No, just the AR coating.


----------



## SSCR (Feb 14, 2010)

Watch.aholic, check the sales forum, I seen a couple of Octopus on there recently, right Watchngars

edit- Just saw that it was sold, sorry.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for da' love. It went fast. A lot of interest. Solid watch!

-------

The case blanc is from China. Roland does the CNC and finishing work in Germany. The tube and crown is from Taiwan, the sapphire glass from Switzerland as well as the movement. The watch is assembled in Germany. They are mainly producing watch parts for other brands like Timefactors, Kobold, Wilson-Watch-Works, RGM, Dornier, Tourby.[/QUOTE]



SSCR said:


> Watch.aholic, check the sales forum, I seen a couple of Octopus on there recently, right Watchngars
> 
> edit- Just saw that it was sold, sorry.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you guys think that an Octopus would be too big on a 7.5" wrist? I like it better than the 42mm diver but...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

cuica said:


> Do you guys think that an Octopus would be too big on a 7.5" wrist? I like it better than the 42mm diver but...


Nope, I think it would fit just right. Now, though, people have said through out the forums it sits differently for different wrist structures...boney, flat, round...So just going on size, it would be right.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

On 7 1/2" wrist


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Just can by it by email, no online shop?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Caruso said:


> Just can by it by email, no online shop?


Correct, you have to email him requesting the watch. Make sure to specify if you want the white hand version. Then he will send you an invoice closer to assembly time of your watch.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Well just for the record, there has been a little price bump for this beauty. Now you need to splurge another 20euros for it as it now stands at 480euros plus 9euros shipping.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

It's still one of the best deals for a new 2000m diver. Ever


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I am torn...I ordered a W3 200m and LOVE IT!!!!! Should I got ahead and put in the order for the Octopus as well or will it completely dominate my 6.25 wrist....I am really really on the fence with this one. Whats the smallest wrist this monster has been on


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I would stick to the cool W3 200m with 2k dial


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I would stick to the cool W3 200m with 2k dial


Done and done  Was going keep the W3 no matter what, but always need a voice of reason for purchases...Darn this addiction!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 6.75 inch wrist and recently had the chance to try on the Deep Blue 2k diver which I believe uses the same case as the octopus. It was way too big for me.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Tried to buy one yesterday from a member on here but I missed the chance. I ordered # 296 from Roland Last night and got the confirmation this morning. Were at 10 weeks out he said. I went with the standard hands white/orange I believe it is. I was also looking at the deep blue master 2000 due to it being basically the same design. Something just seems nicer about the Kemmner to me. Wonder what it is? I might get the deep blue as well just so I don't ha e to wait then possibly flip it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


> Tried to buy one yesterday from a member on here but I missed the chance. I ordered # 296 from Roland Last night and got the confirmation this morning. Were at 10 weeks out he said. I went with the standard hands white/orange I believe it is. I was also looking at the deep blue master 2000 due to it being basically the same design. Something just seems nicer about the Kemmner to me. Wonder what it is? I might get the deep blue as well just so I don't ha e to wait then possibly flip it.


I agree with you and I'll speak in all honesty having owned the Octopus, DB2000 and 500... The DB divers just have too much writing and logo(some redundant) on the dial, it looks too busy/cluttered to me. Just my 2 cents, the watches are great though. The octopus strong side along with the W3 is the clean dial I think.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

+1. It's the dial- and the bezel


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

:-s


laughinggull said:


> +1. It's the dial- and the bezel


+1 Octopus all the way. Thanks Liz for all this sickness going around my wife just started to talk to again ha ha:-x


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I agree with you and I'll speak in all honesty having owned the Octopus, DB2000 and 500... The DB divers just have too much writing and logo(some redundant) on the dial, it looks too busy/cluttered to me. Just my 2 cents, the watches are great though. The octopus strong side along with the W3 is the clean dial I think.


+1 I have had a Deep Blue Ocean Diver 500 and liked it alot, but the sterile dial on the Kemmner is simply awesome IMO. The case and bracelet design is just perfect to me, my Octopus has quickly become my favourite watch. I have been wearing mine 95% of the time when not at work. I rate this watch as my best value for money purchase EVER. This is a keeper for me.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I would like to see Ronald include a credit card type warrantee card that has your number written out on it. Somewhat like Omega does. I think that would be a cool touch.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

^^^ That would be a nice thing to have. I'd also love to see the packaging improve. I mean it's not a cheap watch. Look at Deep Blue packaging. It's virtually the same watch with a different dial & it's even cheaper. The box it comes with is so substantial. I don't quite like the leatherette zipper pouch that the Octopus comes with. It's just too cheap for the watch. Besides we are paying more for it than the rival (very identical) brands to who, the case is being outsourced by Roland. That way Roland should be on top of his game when it comes to packaging too since he's charging a premium anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

anyway, why so much time?


----------



## SEoperator77 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well after waiting for two months, I finally received my Kemmner Octopus 2000m diver from a fellow watchuseek member. It is #175 of the original run.

The jury is still out on whether or not I really like it. It is a substantial watch on my my very unsubstantial wrists. lol. Hopefully I will bond with it like I have my Halios Bluering.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well while I'm waiting for my Octopus to get here I have a Deep Blue on the way. If the dial is to busy perhaps a mod could be done later down the road. Got a good price on a new one so I couldn't let it pass up.


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got to love it ;-) 24000+ views for a watch that Roland has made less then 400 of :-!
Keep it going.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mrpete said:


> :-s
> +1 Octopus all the way. Thanks Liz for all this sickness going around my wife just started to talk to again ha ha:-x
































mrpete said:


> Got to love it ;-) 24000+ views for a watch that Roland has made less then 400 of :-!
> Keep it going.


geeez I can hardly believe this...it makes me laugh. 25,000 hits on a $600 watch...and since Sept no less


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I would certainly love to see a more high end Octopus, with less WR, transparent case back, decorated high grade ETA movement, nice box&cards, some polished+brushed quality casing... I wonder how much would that raise the price?

But it would not be on the rugged tool affordable diver size anymore. Somehow an option to Seamaster.

Even better, a new diver, more on the dress side, the Octopus I think is better to remain like this.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've just come across this thread so just thought i'd add another one on the waitlist for the Octopus. I put my order in last week for orange hands but I wasn't sure at first due to it's size, but when you consider the price compared to the spec of the watch then it was , well, nothing really to lose and looking at some of the great pics on here, then i'm sure I've made a wise choice. 

Just to add, Roland is great to deal with, he was patient with my queries and he's even adding a set of white hands at no extra cost incase i don't like the standard orange hands. Can't really argue with that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

There is just SOMETHING about this watch, everyone seems to love it, and I think the that the spec's of the watch for the low cost is great value. I think it's just one of those items that has "it" and everyone wants one. This has easily become my 2nd favourite watch by far, only topped by my TAG Heuer RS2 (my grail) which is over 10x the price! This is a keeper for me. Cheers.


----------



## a900ss (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone got a photo of the included rubber strap? Some many photos on this thread than I'm not sure what rubber straps are original and what straps are not.

PS -I'm waiting for 346.....


----------



## sulak (Aug 25, 2008)

After viewing this thread, I am waiting for 424. The waiting time is around 12 weeks.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah it seems he begun a new series, from 350 to 450..


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Real nice.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

These are best of breed IMO, so "jump number" 374 is on order. I really appreciate Roland's "leaner" dial design approach. I will also add that he is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I really would like a minor "brother" version to this model Octopus.. Something like 300m wr, similar design and around 12-13 mm height. I don't know if Roland will ever read or pay attention to my desire, but I said it anyway...


----------



## Coyote555 (Mar 27, 2011)

flori78 said:


> I really would like a minor "brother" version to this model Octopus.. Something like 300m wr, similar design and around 12-13 mm height. I don't know if Roland will ever read or pay attention to my desire, but I said it anyway...


+1 a 40-41mm case would be very nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That little 300m WR brother exists. Check out Wilson watch Works.


----------



## a900ss (Jan 6, 2011)

Coyote555 said:


> +1 a 40-41mm case would be very nice.


Have you looked at a Kemmner Turtle? Could be what you are looking for.


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Almost 30000 keep it up


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pictures of a sweet watch. I've had two different wathes in the same case but this one just looks right.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I would love to see a top grade with incabloc shock system on this Octopus...


----------



## a900ss (Jan 6, 2011)

diosrl said:


> I would love to see a top grade with incabloc shock system on this Octopus...


Well it's half there.... It is 'top' grade ETA


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

mrpete said:


> Almost 30000 keep it up


LOL....it's astounding, ain't it? C'mon guys...let's roll 30,000 hits on this thread

How 'bout all the owners of 201-and up post pics ASAP? No excuses...the photos below are camera phone pics

here's #127



















and #105


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm waiting patiently (OK, maybe not so patiently  for #302, Ordered from Roland 3/28. I'm really looking forward to this one, but the anticipation is killing me!:-d


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

a900ss said:


> Well it's half there.... It is 'top' grade ETA


Really? I asked several times this question, and since it was no answer I thought it's standard grade. Nice!


----------



## maninasuitcase (Apr 30, 2011)

hello to you all . as you can see , 1st post and what a way to start . after looking at these fantastic pictures , thanks o p , i had to order one , what a pleasure to deal with Roland is . one email and number 423 (or April 23rd as it translates , St George's day) is on the way .


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

diosrl said:


> Really? I asked several times this question, and since it was no answer I thought it's standard grade. Nice!


I did ask again that question - still no answer...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got my invoice from Roland, #302 will be here very soon! Woohoo!


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ditto , just received my invoice telling me my not so little octopus # 312 will be ready to ship to Scotland next Tuesday  .


----------



## a900ss (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope 346 invoice comes soon. I'm off on hols in 10 days time and was hoping.....


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Haaa that's good news!  

Do you have suggestions for a matching thick brown/ammo leather strap? In Europe would be nice. Something like the one in the attach. Can anybody identify it? It's beautiful!


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

diosrl said:


> Haaa that's good news!
> 
> Do you have suggestions for a matching thick brown/ammo leather strap? In Europe would be nice. Something like the one in the attach. Can anybody identify it? It's beautiful!


Not sure on that particular strap, but i know Toshi make some high quality leather straps that might be ideal.

Toshi Straps! Handmade leather watch straps - home page


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

For those asking which grade of eta 2824-2 Roland is using for this batch of Octopus, he has just confirmed to me he is using the Top grade.



> thank you for your payment.
> We use top movements in the „octopus"
> Best Regards
> Roland


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

The lugs distance is 22mm? I would buy a high end strap and would be great to match the future PAM 111 purchase I have plans for. But that is 24mm.


----------



## Routers (Jan 4, 2010)

As has been mentioned previously Roland also has a slightly smaller (and thinner) watch, the Turtle, which can also be customised I think.
I have this one and really like it. Not as big and in your face as the Octopus, and it may appeal to some with smaller wrists or people who don't want such a tall watch. Also available with a stealth dial, which I also have, but not fitted yet as I like this one too.
This is mine on my 7.5" wrist.










Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Invoice paid here. Can't wait for the Octopus #343


----------



## SAJ78 (Jan 9, 2011)

Invoiced last night and paid for this morning for #311. Ships on Tuesday. As stated here previously many times, Roland is awesome and very very cool to deal with. Hope everyone's arrives safely


----------



## RSA27 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey just curious, I am looking at either a Octopus or a Helson Shark diver, anyone have a size comparison between these two?
Anyone owned both? Which did you prefer and why?
Which is a better 'bang for the buck' watch?
Also, any pics of both side by side would be awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Helson is with Myiota I think, Kemmner is using ETA 2824-2. Helson also has a more cluttered layout. Both are cool watches, but I prefer the Kemmner. The case looks pretty similar to me.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

diosrl said:


> Helson is with Myiota I think, Kemmner is using ETA 2824-2. Helson also has a more cluttered layout. Both are cool watches, but I prefer the Kemmner. The case looks pretty similar to me.


Currently the Shark Divers are shipping with Japanese movements, but they have also been produced with ETA, so they can be found (a nice one in the FS section currently last I checked). The Octopus has a 'similar' case, but not identical. Octopus 22mm lugs, vs the SD's 24, different bezels, different crystal profiles, etc. Pretty dissimilar actually  Can't go wrong with either, which is why I've done both 

Grab the one that speaks to you best!


----------



## Stephs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I paid my "octopus" today I think I receive it next week.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Can't believe the interest this watch has generated, but it's been good. I love mine, I actually prefer it over my TAG Heuer Aquaracer which was a "must have" watch for me. I guess the Octopus just proves that a watch doesn't have to be top dollar, or radical design to be popular. Obviously it's understated styling, great quality and realistic price have attracted the customers, and Roland is a great guy to deal with. Mine's a keeper, and hopefully one day pass it onto a grandson. Hope eveyone is enjoying their's. :-!:-!


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

> Octopus 22mm lugs, vs the SD's 24


This I don't like with Kemmner. Love the way 24mm leather looks like, if it's thick it's best to be 24 not 22.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, Tuesday is just around the corner, if assembly has gone as planned I expect to receive my shipping details sometime tomorrow :-!

Hoping for a Octopus on my wrist for Memorial Day weekend! b-)


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

I got Roland's email Saturday and it said it will ship out Friday. Does anyone know how long it should take? should I worry about it getting held up in customs? I got #365 with orange hands on the way! I'm ready to see it on my wrist instead of staring at the pictures of it.


----------



## RSA27 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just took the plunge as well. I have jump number 428.
Interestingly, I looked at the new Deep Blue Master 2000 III on the shopnbc website..it is selling for $494 which is *quite* a bit cheaper then the octopus for the same movement/case.
However...there is just something about the Octopus... I really think it is worth the extra money. I don't really like the dial or hands on the Deep blue, and that really kinda settles it doesn't it? I mean, do you really want to look down at your wrist every few mins and think to yourself, 'wow.. I really don't like the way this watch looks'. Not to mention, I can't help but think the build quality/assembly quality is not nearly as good on the Deep Blue, just judging from the way it seems to be almost 'mass marketed'. Also, looks like the new Master 2000 III just comes with the watch in a box..no rubber strap, no tools, just the watch and the box with manual. I guess they save on cost in that manner..but it seems to 'cheapen' the watch in my eyes for some reason.

I love the look, the feel, and the story of the octopus (Roland actually designed the case), and to me thats well worth the extra money.

Can't wait to get it now. Gonna be selling a couple of my rare Frogmen soon to cover it.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

partime said:


> I got Roland's email Saturday and it said it will ship out Friday. Does anyone know how long it should take? should I worry about it getting held up in customs? I got #365 with orange hands on the way! I'm ready to see it on my wrist instead of staring at the pictures of it.


Mine ships Friday too. He is shipping DHL so it should get here pretty quickly. I never have hang ups with US Customs on small shipments like this.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

In Germany DHL was aquired by the regular mail, now the national post service is called DHL. It's not the express service similar to Fedex/UPS. Although they have International express option, but it's 5-6 times more expensive than regular.


> DHL: The DHL brand is used as an umbrella brand for all logistics and parcel services.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

I just paid for mine, number 305. I arrived late in the game and I guess I have the watch Roland had saved for himself, this is what he wrote "thank you for your order. „octopus number 305 is reserved for you. I wanted this watch for myself but I can take one from the next series, so you will get it next week already. Will send the invoice before shipping"

BTW, Roland is fantastic to deal with!


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

diosrl said:


> This I don't like with Kemmner. Love the way 24mm leather looks like, if it's thick it's best to be 24 not 22.


I would usually tend to agree, but I have so many 24mm that the Kemmner lug size is kind of refreshing. I plan to wear on the bracelet for the most part. I have been thinking about a Teddy Dive Buckle and Strap for a while now and, rather than get another 24, went with a 22 with the Octopus in mind. Since these are not available in a blasted finish I decided to pass for wear with my true love -- the Korsbek Oceaneer (24mm). These are notched, so the strap width is 24. I can also use it with my Tuna so I think I will be a happy camper. The Teddy should be especially simpatico with the Octopus.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the Wilson version of the Octopus and have been wearing it nearly every day since I got it ~4mo ago. I usually switch between the Arctic Diver and the Wilson, IMO the 22mm suits the watch well and wears great:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I got a tracking number with my payment invoice (last Thurs, which I paid immediately)... but cannot yet track (said it would ship via DHL letter, but as has been said above, that can mean several things... tried several online tracking attempts, but so far 'not found')

I emailed Roland with a confirmation of shipment inquiry, but for the first time since I ordered I've recieved no reply from him. I'm guessing he's busy with the latest batch assembly and shipping, and I'm sure I'm not the only one emailing. Anyone get a 'it will ship Tuesday 24th May' email, and if so, anyone able to confirm it's been shipped or track?

If it sounds like I'm impatient that's just because I am


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Can anyone who's received an Octopus from the latest batch confirm if the DHL Letter mail offers full tracking online? I have emailed Roland twice but haven't heard back. It seems he's preoccupied. Since I am having to get the watch shipped to India, there is no way I am going to have it sent unless it offers full tracking.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

I have not heard from Roland since last week, I just figured he is busy sending this batch out. I have not even received tracking info yet. 

Has any of the other Octopus owners slapped on a Hirsch Extreme? If so, how does it look?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

MTS said:


> I have not heard from Roland since last week, I just figured he is busy sending this batch out. I have not even received tracking info yet.
> 
> Has any of the other Octopus owners slapped on a Hirsch Extreme? If so, how does it look?


not me, but yes, it's been done, and looks great 









(cowbiker's pic)


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

sheriffd2 said:


> not me, but yes, it's been done, and looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That is the pic I was hoping for. I have an extra Extreme in 22mm that I mistakenly thought would work on another watch and had an inkling it would be a good match for the Octopus, and it certainly is based on your pic. I wear 24mm Extreme's on my Sea Devil and Oceaneer -- the comfort and wrist presence is top notch, but what impresses me even more is the detail and precision that goes into making these straps. They really are in a class of their own when it comes to design, materials and construction.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I think it looks great in Sinn strap. The watch is already bulky, if you add a strap like the Hirsh, it adds more details than we need. 

A thick black plain simple rubber strap works best IMHO.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

diosrl said:


> In Germany DHL was aquired by the regular mail, now the national post service is called DHL. It's not the express service similar to Fedex/UPS. Although they have International express option, but it's 5-6 times more expensive than regular.


Not sure if everyone already has this, but here is the German DHL Tracking link DHL. I think you also have to put the date it was Poted.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> not me, but yes, it's been done, and looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Thank you for the picture, I like to switch between a rubber dive strap and bracelet to mix it up. I love how chunky these straps are.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Figure I would post in the official octopus thread....

Here's my custom Octopus with C3 lume and red-tipped second hand:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

3 days and still have not heard from Roland. And can't track yet either. Hope he's just busy. He's usually amazing with correspondence and shipping. Strange.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, a small notice or an automated response could do it. If there's a delay or anything its not a problem, the problem is we don't know What is happening :d


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> Can anyone who's received an Octopus from the latest batch confirm if the DHL Letter mail offers full tracking online? I have emailed Roland twice but haven't heard back. It seems he's preoccupied. Since I am having to get the watch shipped to India, there is no way I am going to have it sent unless it offers full tracking.


Yes, you should be able to track it all the way, I posted the DHL link for Germany, but you also have to enter the Post date, this is what I received from the DHL site:

The item was handed over to the International Logistics Center Frankfurt on May 28, 2011 to be forwarded to United States of America.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

MTS said:


> Not sure if everyone already has this, but here is the German DHL Tracking link DHL. I think you also have to put the date it was Poted.


Thanks, man. I am still not getting tracking info, but it is not uncommon for this to initially show up on the first business day following receipt of the package. I will cool my heels until Monday before questioning whether these went out on schedule. It makes sense that Roland would "batch" the shipments and generate tracking numbers before actual kick-off.


----------



## Stephs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,

I received my octopus,no problem.
Post on monday received on wednesday.Very fast expedition.It's a very great watch


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Stephs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my octopus,no problem.
> Post on monday received on wednesday.Very fast expedition.It's a very great watch


Where to?


----------



## Stephs (Mar 25, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Where to?


To France.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad to hear that. 

Does anybody opened the Octopus? Or there are any pics with the back removed?

I am curious how it is made. The current Helson story made me wander...

2000M is a huge marking, does anybody actually dives with it, and how deep?

I would love to see it working to at least 1/4 of that rating.. Obviously not with a human, but..


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

A little late to the party, but I put my name on #421 last Tuesday. Let the waiting begin. o|


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

Mistalava said:


> Thanks, man. I am still not getting tracking info, but it is not uncommon for this to initially show up on the first business day following receipt of the package. I will cool my heels until Monday before questioning whether these went out on schedule. It makes sense that Roland would "batch" the shipments and generate tracking numbers before actual kick-off.


It looks like mine was shipped on 05/26/2011. I just checked the DHL site above and received this, so it looks like it is on track:

Result:
Shipment number: RM0574081****

The item was scanned in the country of destination United States of America. This will be the last available item status, if the destination country does not offer track & trace services all the way down to the recipient.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

diosrl said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Does anybody opened the Octopus? Or there are any pics with the back removed?
> 
> ...


Diosrl,

I have not had an Octopus before, but I have had several of Roland' watches, and used watch cases he made from the Bay, and I can say that you should not have any worries at all. The Octopus looks like a tank, and if it is anything like his other products it will do the 2000M with no worries. I also did a quick search for posts related to Kemmer watches and found none that related to issues with WR. So as long as your crown is screwed in tight, you should be good!


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

Stephs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received my octopus,no problem.
> Post on monday received on wednesday.Very fast expedition.It's a very great watch


Stephs,

Any pictures of that bad boy yet?


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

MTS, thanks, I am not really concerned -considering it's price-, but with the current Helson story -true or not-, there are questions arising regarding boutique brands. It's very difficult to matain such a low price, good quality&finnish, and fully test it to the specs. But when the quantity is also this small, things should be OK 

Mine shiped the 28th of May.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

diosrl said:


> MTS, thanks, I am not really concerned -considering it's price-, but with the current Helson story -true or not-, there are questions arising regarding boutique brands. It's very difficult to matain such a low price, good quality&finnish, and fully test it to the specs. But when the quantity is also this small, things should be OK
> 
> Mine shiped the 28th of May.


Kemmner used to work at Fricker, and I have had a few watches with Fricker made cases and those solid! I also saw the recent Helson Story, but I think you are good.

Congrats, and post some pics when yours comes in!

Regards, Mike


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

|> One Octopus has just arrived from Germany. Very quick impressions so far are very good. The sterile dial really works on this, it's big but nicely proportioned and it is heavy. Quality wise I'm more than pleased, the finish looks better than I could have hoped for for a watch at this price point. I'll try and post a few pics when I've got a bit more time but for the moment, thank you Roland for producing a great watch at a great price.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure at this point if I'm worried, frustrated, or just a bit perplexed... I have zero concern as to the watch itself, none whatsoever, I trust the Kemmner product implicitly... but it is now June 1, and mine has still _not_ arrived. I did finally get a very nice response from Roland a couple of days ago (29th) via email, that as of that day his tracking info (originally shipped Tues, 24th) was showing (like MTS's above was) " , the shipment is already in the USA but the US Post does not give further information. You should get it soon". But again, still have not received, and not being able to track its current whereabouts is, well... I'm in Tampa, FL, an international hub from essentially all of the carriers, and it still not being received at this point is at least unusual...

Anyone else (US) received theirs (latest batch)?


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> Not sure at this point if I'm worried, frustrated, or just a bit perplexed... I have zero concern as to the watch itself, none whatsoever, I trust the Kemmner product implicitly... but it is now June 1, and mine has still _not_ arrived. I did finally get a very nice response from Roland a couple of days ago (29th) via email, that as of that day his tracking info (originally shipped Tues, 24th) was showing (like MTS's above was) " , the shipment is already in the USA but the US Post does not give further information. You should get it soon". But again, still have not received, and not being able to track its current whereabouts is, well... I'm in Tampa, FL, an international hub from essentially all of the carriers, and it still not being received at this point is at least unusual...
> 
> Anyone else (US) received theirs (latest batch)?


sheriffd2,

I figured it would come in via New York, and then be trucked over to Seattle for me. I am with you though, waiting, waiting! Do you know if USPS drops these off or?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

MTS said:


> sheriffd2,
> 
> I figured it would come in via New York, and then be trucked over to Seattle for me. I am with you though, waiting, waiting! Do you know if USPS drops these off or?


I could be wrong, but yes, that's impression I was under, that USPS was the final carrier... but who knows


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

arrived today |>


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Did you have to sign for it or do the just drop it, and who delivers it? Maybe ill get mine tomorrow. Its been a long wait.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> arrived today |>


Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> arrived today |>


Nice! Lets see some quick and dirties.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jay MT said:


> Nice! Lets see some quick and dirties.


Got it, and it's now on it's way to it's new home... yes, flipped already. Fasted I've ever flipped one. Truth is, it's a beautiful piece, actually exceeded my expectations, but while I was patiently (ahem) waiting my heart overruled my brain and it was time to seriously pursue my grail... The Octopus, along with a few others, are now off to new happy wrists


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Got it, and it's now on it's way to it's new home... yes, flipped already. Fasted I've ever flipped one. Truth is, it's a beautiful piece, actually exceeded my expectations, but while I was patiently (ahem) waiting my heart overruled my brain and it was time to seriously pursue my grail... The Octopus, along with a few others, are now off to new happy wrists


That could be the quickest flip in history!


----------



## apong23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Are the new ones coming from this batch polished on the sides, I just saw the quick flip one in the for sale and it looks polished on the sides. Previous versions were brushed.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, the one I received had polished sides, quite nice looking. Certainly easy to brush the sides if that's the preferred look, but again, looks great polished, much like Rolex cases.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

What was your number?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

diosrl said:


> What was your number?


302


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine it's at the post office, damn it I saw the tracking update too late, it's already closed o| o|


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

I placed my order today for two a email per Mr.Kemmners request, very excited! Does he confirm your order via email or the next contact when he sends you a Paypal invoice? Thanks, Darrell


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

Angie-Darrell said:


> I placed my order today for two a email per Mr.Kemmners request, very excited! Does he confirm your order via email or the next contact when he sends you a Paypal invoice? Thanks, Darrell


I got an email the next day, confirming my order then weeks later I got an email with PayPal info and saying it was ready to ship.


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

Angie-Darrell said:


> I placed my order today for two a email per Mr.Kemmners request, very excited! Does he confirm your order via email or the next contact when he sends you a Paypal invoice? Thanks, Darrell


Angie-Darrell,

He will confirm the order with an invoice. If the invoice matches what you ordered you pay via PayPal or bank transfer. Make sure you let him know if you want all white hands, or a orange minute hand and white hour hand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered the orange hand but asked about a set of white hands and Rolland said he would include a set with my order. So you could always ask in case you ever want to switch them. I prefer the orange, but I see so many pictures with the white, and they look really good. At least I can change it later if I want.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

First hour there. Great quality!! With 2 links removed its a perfect fit. Micro adjustement available. A little hard to close the clasp, but i think IT will be better from wear. Overall i am very pleased, thanks Roland!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello guys,
have someone in contact with Roland at the moment? I ordered flieger watch on the May 20th- I want some modifications (including brushed case) and Roland wrote me that it takes around 10 days and he will send me a PayPal invoice when watch will be ready to ship. It´s been 17 days and still nothing. I tried contact Roland via email but he doesn´t answer. When we agreed on modifications, he answered in a few minutes or several hours.

Thank you,
Alexandr


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Roland emailed me back, got invoices, paid them and now I wait! I have a new Deep Blue 100 Flat Tubes but I will not wear it until I can side by side it with the Octopus. One of them will be my daily wear soon enough, the others, eBay.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

You can sell the Deep Blue already, buy an ammo leather and a Bonetto cinturini rubber for the Octopus and that's about it. 

The default rubber is not flexible enough, but what can you expect at this pricetag..


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

diosrl said:


> You can sell the Deep Blue already, buy an ammo leather and a Bonetto cinturini rubber for the Octopus and that's about it.
> 
> The default rubber is not flexible enough, but what can you expect at this pricetag..


I was thinking of wearing the Deep Blue this morning but I think you are right, I hope that Oct gets here soon!


----------



## Stephs (Mar 25, 2011)

I sell my octopus.400 Euros incluing expedition.


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with the swap- a Sinn strap looks perfect on this!


----------



## photolitho (Feb 8, 2011)

Why so fast ? you have it for a week if I remember correctly !!!

Are you disappointed ?
Does it have a problem ?
Is it too big or too ???


----------



## Stephs (Mar 25, 2011)

I just buy a Omega watch,and she is perfect for me.The octopus working perfectly,but a little heavy for me.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

How your bezels are working? Mine is very, very hard to turn, and it seems it's getting harder the more I use it! Now I am afraid of moving it - maybe I will not be able to put it at 12 o'clock anymore!  Even with two hands, with a towel, gloves, etc, it's very hard turning.. Is this normal because I don't think so


----------



## MTS (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, mine is also tight, but I think with time and use it will be easier to move. I would prefer a Bezel to be on the tight side rather than loose, but that is just me. With that said, I doubt it will break or not return to 0.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

diosrl said:


> How your bezels are working? Mine is very, very hard to turn, and it seems it's getting harder the more I use it! Now I am afraid of moving it - maybe I will not be able to put it at 12 o'clock anymore!  Even with two hands, with a towel, gloves, etc, it's very hard turning.. Is this normal because I don't think so


The bezel was a bit tight when i first got mine as well . What I did was to take it off my wrist and kept on rotating the bezel for a minute. Keep doing this now and again until the pressure on the bezel feels a little stiff but not that hard its too difficult to rotate it. I think it just needs 'broken in' but it's better being too stiff at the moment than too slack.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I see. The metal bracelet final links are pushing against the bezel (the plastic o-ring in fact), once I removed it (as Roland suggested) it's also hard to rotate it, but it's usable |>.


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

when I check my tracking # at usps it says "origin post is preparing shipment". when I called the usps they said this means it hasn't entered the U.S. Does anyone else have this same information? It seems like a lot of people have their watch already
I got my email invoice May 21 saying it was ready to ship May 27 and i sent the PayPal the day after I recieved the invoice.
Does anyone else have this same tracking information?


----------



## SAJ78 (Jan 9, 2011)

#311 landed yesterday in Brisbane, Australia  missed the post office cut off time so got it today. it is a most stunning watch and heavier than I expected but really gorgeous. photos can only do it so much justice  totally well worth the wait as it only took 4 1/2 months from the first e-mail to arrival. slapping on a blue 24mm isofrane tomorrow. I tried taking pics but my camera totally sucks. 
for anyone waiting, it took 2 weeks exactly from when Roland said he posted it on the 24th of May. hope everyone's arrives safely.


Scott


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

partime said:


> when I check my tracking # at usps it says "origin post is preparing shipment". when I called the usps they said this means it hasn't entered the U.S. Does anyone else have this same information? It seems like a lot of people have their watch already
> I got my email invoice May 21 saying it was ready to ship May 27 and i sent the PayPal the day after I recieved the invoice.
> Does anyone else have this same tracking information?


I too got the invoice on 5/21 (and paid on 5/21) and the USPS information is the same.

However the DHL website tracking said it was actually shipped 5/31 and it also says it made it to the USA (and has said this for at least 5 days):

"The item was scanned in the country of destination United States of America. This will be the last available item status, if the destination country does not offer track & trace services all the way down to the recipient."

My guess is the USPS info is not going to be updated until AFTER delivery. Even if tracking between receipt in the USA and delivery is technically available, USPS tracking is typically so slow to be updated that in my experience it is not very helpful other than to confirm delivery.o|


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

> slapping on a blue 24mm isofrane tomorrow.


Octopus has 22mm lugs..


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

Karwath, thank you for the information!


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

karwath said:


> I too got the invoice on 5/21 (and paid on 5/21) and the USPS information is the same.
> 
> However the DHL website tracking said it was actually shipped 5/31 and it also says it made it to the USA (and has said this for at least 5 days):


Ditto. Mine was scheduled to ship 5/27 and actually shipped on 6/1. Roland said he did not expect everyone to remit payment all at once and, hence the delay on his end. I already have a Hirsch Extreme and Ted Su Dive Buckle & Strap (24mm notched to 22mm) not so patiently waiting.


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Roland sent me an invoice n track number for each one I ordered, I paid each one. Yesterday my bank called freaking out, because I have pay pal'd so many watches in the last week, they thought I was hacked, I explained OK and that was that. I am glad they did, looking out for me. 
As to tracking numbers, he said mine (390's) will ship on apx June 15, I will check status in a week or so. Please keep us all up to date on watch arrivals, thanks guys/ gals!
Darrell

Update...mine says DHL shipping, put tracking number in, no record found. I have to think that means not placed in route but a pre assigned number.
Darrell


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

And has anyone tried to communicate with Roland lately? I don´t have any news from him back and getting a little nervous


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

I got emails from him last week, Whats Up?


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

WWW #41 says Hi....


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

#373 has landed! Absolutely worth the wait!

Here's a few Q/D:


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Can I ask how long it's been ordered and how long shipping took? Thanks!!

Darrell



karwath said:


> #373 has landed! Absolutely worth the wait!
> 
> Here's a few Q/D:


----------



## Arthur L (Mar 18, 2011)

How do you order a Kremmner? I can't seem to find their website.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Arthur L said:


> How do you order a Kremmner? I can't seem to find their website.


This run of the Octopus were pre-ordered in some case a few months back, however if you e-mail him direct at

[email protected]

you may get lucky if he still has a few to be sold.

he also has an ebay store where he sells some of his watches

erkahund | eBay


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Angie-Darrell said:


> Can I ask how long it's been ordered and how long shipping took? Thanks!!
> 
> Darrell


I ordered mine two months ago and paid about two weeks ago.

Here's another lume pic:


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

I have been Told that after I ordered last week, and paid same, I was told by Roland that he would ship June 16, I can not wait!


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Glowing Octopus


----------



## Arthur L (Mar 18, 2011)

d88 said:


> This run of the Octopus were pre-ordered in some case a few months back, however if you e-mail him direct at
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I will definitely inquire.


----------



## SAJ78 (Jan 9, 2011)

diosrl said:


> Octopus has 22mm lugs..


Typo  my bad.


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

I got mine today! #365 
Its better than I imagined.
Its surprisingly heavy, but that's fine with me. Now I just have to size it.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. I do not think I set my expectations unrealistically high, but my initial reaction was that of being a bit underwhelmed. My rotation for the past couple of months has been: Korsbek Oceaneers, Orient Star 300m's, Fortis B-42 Marinemaster (lume dial) and my trusty Tuna. My designated beater is the Benarus Sea Devil. The Octopus struck me as being closest to the Sea Devil quality-wise and not up to the quality of any of the others. Quality is a notch or two above the Sea Devil IMO.

Now I know these are "Made In Germany" and I have read the Chinese case blanks are CNC'd and finished in Germany, the crystal is reportedly sourced from Switzerland (as, obviously, is the ETA movement) and the crown/stem/tube are Taiwanese. The rest, I assume, are the same Chinese parts that are used on Deep Blue and the other clones. It was reported that Roland designed the case, but others have said the same case was exhibited at a trade show in HK that pre-dates production of all of these watches. Who knows? There wasn't much to design IMO since it strikes me as a faux DSSD case, which is not a bad thing at all. Regarding the casework, I do not see anything to differentiate the Octopus case from its siblings. The clean execution of the dial (stealthy branding) is the only really unique quality I can see -- and it is executed *very* well indeed. The dial gives the Kemmner a big leg up on its doppelgangers. Overall, I think the watch is pretty much in-line with its price point (and it is clearly built to a price point) but is not a giant-killer. It isn't a gyp, either. With the exception of a few warts, I am pleased with it.

THE GOOD: The perfect size for me. 45mm is right in my sweet spot. The case is very substantial with an extremely nice finish, but I have to question how much work is actually done in Germany because the finish is comparable to Deep Blue's. Maybe they touch it up to get the German "content" for labeling purposes. The end links fit perfectly (with very close tolerances) and going with 22mm lugs was absolutely the right call for the shape of this case IMO. I have seen reports that the 2824 is top-grade. I cannot vouch for this, but it winds very smoothly with no trace of grittiness whatsoever. The crown action is as smooth as it gets -- I mean *really* like butter. My watch came with a fully brushed finish, which was a relief since it seems some are randomly shipping with polished case sides. Clean bracelet design with a simple but secure clasp. The bracelet is substantial and a nice match for the watch. All dial markings are very clean and everything seems to align perfectly. Lume material is thickly and evenly applied. Good stuff here.

THE BAD: The bezel is the same as its siblings -- meaning OK and functional but just barely. It is clearly a budget set-up and is quite tight and lacking any hint of smoothness. This I don't get as there are watches at the same and lower price points that offer superior bezel operation. The shared DNA with other brands bothers me a bit, especially the lumed bezel. I know some think it is "kewl", but in the middle of the night it does nothing to help determine the time. In fact it is a distraction since the bezel glows significantly brighter than the dial and hands. But I knew that going in. In any event, it is a pity the bright lume applied to the bezel was not used for this dial and hands. Give me a great dial/hand lume and a bright pip any time. I know that is just me, since others go nuts for the lumed bezel, which is a gimmick IMO. Aside from the dial treatment, it looks and feels exactly the same as its Chinese-made counterparts.

THE UGLY: The paint on the second hand is badly botched. The black paint is spotty near the white dot and if viewed under a loupe is a very rough, uneven and crusty finish. Sloppy at the tip. too. Strictly early third-world quality. Anyone can source bad parts from time to time -- what troubles me is the fact that if the watch was assembled in Germany, how was it allowed to go out the door this way? I mean, the clear implication is that the QC is better on the Kemmner due to its "German manufacturing". Also, the bracelet has its own warts. In re-sizing I came across a non-functional tube/screw that was evidently stripped during manufacture/assembly. I slept with the watch on last night, this morning there was a missing screw from an untouched (not re-sized) link. I cannot really blame Kemmner for this, as this is the same outsourced, Asian-made bracelet that is used on some of the Deep Blue 2000m's -- but it isn't something that gives me warm fuzzies either. Yes, doing the Loctite ritual would have kept the screw from coming out on its own. 

There were two good scratches on the back of one lug, apparently from installing the end links/bracelet. Again, a bit of a let down. 

It keeps time OK -- looks like it is running around +8 at this time. 

Here is a pic with shoes that will go on later and one that shows the botched second hand (much easier to see in the real-world and hard to catch with the camera, but you'll get the idea if you enlarge) Got to brush the buckle on the Extreme. I think the Ted Su will be money with the Octopus.

EDIT: Just want to report that Roland responded to the second-hand issue by offering to send a replacement and have Chris at Wilson do the swap. So, customer service is very responsive and proactive IMO.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

partime said:


> I got mine today! #365
> Its better than I imagined.
> Its surprisingly heavy, but that's fine with me. Now I just have to size it.


Glad to hear it eventually arrived. Hope it was worth the wait !


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Mistalava said:


> I know some think it is "kewl", but in the middle of the night it does nothing to help determine the time. In fact it is a distraction since the bezel glows significantly brighter than the dial and hands. But I knew that going in. In any event,* it is a pity the bright lume applied to the bezel was not used for this dial and hands.* Give me a great dial/hand lume and a bright pip any time. .


I can't think of one reason why the dial and hands have been lumed with C1 when there is the brighter & in my opinion better C3 lume available and when it has already been used on the bezel insert.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

> The shared DNA with other brands bothers me a bit, especially the lumed bezel. I know some think it is "kewl", but in the middle of the night it does nothing to help determine the time. In fact it is a distraction since the bezel glows significantly brighter than the dial and hands.


From the dive perspective the bezel is more important than the rest of the information. In addition, using C3 on the dial and hands reduces visibility when not charged, since C3 is greenish, not that beautiful white. I'd rather see BGW9. But C1+C3 seems to me the best combination, same colour, great readability.



> The bezel is the same as its siblings -- meaning OK and functional but just barely. It is clearly a budget set-up and is quite tight and lacking any hint of smoothness.


 This is the biggest downsize with this watch, but since I don't use it, it doesnt bother my more.. But it's there.



> I slept with the watch on last night, this morning there was a missing screw from an untouched (not re-sized) link. I cannot really blame Kemmner for this, as this is the same outsourced, Asian-made bracelet that is used on some of the Deep Blue 2000m's -- but it isn't something that gives me warm fuzzies either.


The first thing I did was to screw tight all bracelet screws. I saw some of them were loose so I was afraid not to open. Now I think I will not be using the steel bracelet, as it is too heavy and it also pushes the bezel, making it hard if not impossible to operate.



> There were two good scratches on the back of one lug, apparently from installing the end links/bracelet. Again, a bit of a let down.


 I did the sctraches myself while changing bracelet several times, so you will have the same eventually. They can be buffed in no-time, but it's not nice to came directly out of the box with that. I have 4 scratches now, but the watch is meant to be weared.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

> The bezel is the same as its siblings -- meaning OK and functional but just barely. It is clearly a budget set-up and is quite tight and lacking any hint of smoothness.


My original Deep Blue M2K was this way. Extremely difficult to operate the bezel, not even worth trying really.

However, this is not the case at all on my M2K "III". The bezel whizzes and clicks around beautifully. Perhaps they are hit or miss, but this one definitely doesn't have the same issue as the first gen model.



> I know some think it is "kewl", but in the middle of the night it does nothing to help determine the time. In fact it is a distraction since the bezel glows significantly brighter than the dial and hands. But I knew that going in. In any event,it is a pity the bright lume applied to the bezel was not used for this dial and hands*.* Give me a great dial/hand lume and a bright pip any time.


Sigh. I guess I'm one of the lesser dive watch enthusiasts, becasue I do appreciate a lumed bezel. But thanks for pointing out how little taste I apparently have anyway. ;-)

True that on the Deep Blue version of this watch, the bezel also does glow brighter than the hands and dial. But consider that the bezel numerals and markers are deeply milled and are completely filled with lume, the thicker application is of course going to glow more substantially.

At least however, on the DB it's all BGW9, so it is a nice consistent blue glow in the dark and a clean white any other time.

If it really is C1 on the dial and C3 on the bezel...that's just a bad choice IMHO. One is white and the other greenish, one is a very bright lume compound, the other not so much.

But hey, the blacked-out text on the dial is still pretty kewl, right? :-!


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

scottymac said:


> Sigh. I guess I'm one of the lesser dive watch enthusiasts, becasue I do appreciate a lumed bezel. But thanks for pointing out how little taste I apparently have anyway. ;-)
> 
> But hey, the blacked-out text on the dial is still pretty kewl, right? :-!


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

watch.aholic said:


> I can't think of one reason why the dial and hands have been lumed with C1 when there is the brighter & in my opinion better C3 lume available and when it has already been used on the bezel insert.


Agreed -- C3 throughout would have been the way to go. I sense these guys are just at the mercy of their suppliers since there is no logical reason for the two-tone approach.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

How come? C3 is green, the watch would look silly with green hands and markers. Also, while diving it seems its more important to read the bezel rather than hour.. 

But i'd like to see one only with c3 applied, who knows, maybe it'll look good.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

diosrl said:


> How come? C3 is green, the watch would look silly with green hands and markers. Also, while diving it seems its more important to read the bezel rather than hour..
> 
> But i'd like to see one only with c3 applied, who knows, maybe it'll look good.


Funny story... I fell asleep and woke up in Bizarro World. :roll:


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Here's the one I sold... I had the hands and markers relumed with C3










Mistalava said:


> Funny story... I fell asleep and woke up in Bizarro World. :roll:


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

marked said:


> Here's the one I sold... I had the hands and markers relumed with C3


Thank you. Really nice -- the way it should have been made in the first place. Who did the re-lume for you? Beauty pic BTW.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Have to agree, it looks nice  The green does not seem that green, maybe it's the contrast with the white C1. With all the same lume, it looks really nice. Why did you sold it?


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Is there any blog about Kemmner?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Jack at Industrial Watch Works did the relume. Not too expensive. Sold it to fund a Longines Legend Diver, which I have wanted for quite a while. I do miss it.

When it was relumed, it was awesome and definitely the brightest glowing watch I have ever owned. Superior to Seikos/omegas and everything.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

laughinggull said:


> Finally got one of these from the creator of the case - Roland Kemmner. Asked for the white hand switch. What a watch for $600 !! I removed the bracelet and slapped on the Sinn rubber


Guys where can I get this Sinn rubber strap from? I am expecting my Octopus to arrive sometime during this week and I think I would definitely want to have a rubber strap option for it.


----------



## partime (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure about the sinn but it does come with a rubber strap. I'm sure the sinn is a lot nicer.


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

If you want a Kemmner 2000 Octopus, you may better order it very soon. A few left in the/up to 450 ser # range are left after that...........


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mistalava said:


> Thank you. Really nice -- the way it should have been made in the first place. Who did the re-lume for you? Beauty pic BTW.


I bought this watch from Mark. I can attest to the quality of the relume by IWW. It is top notch. It is a mystery to me why Roland didn't go with C3 on the dial. But hey, people have been ripping Sinn for using C1 on the U1 for a long time. Maybe it's a German thing.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

dece33 said:


> I bought this watch from Mark. I can attest to the quality of the relume by IWW. It is top notch. It is a mystery to me why Roland didn't go with C3 on the dial. But hey, people have been ripping Sinn for using C1 on the U1 for a long time. Maybe it's a German thing.


How did the watch perform in Cancun? Glad it is getting some miles on it .


----------



## dece33 (Jul 24, 2006)

marked said:


> How did the watch perform in Cancun? Glad it is getting some miles on it .


Awesome. Still there. Coming home on Friday. Great weather whole trip!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

You can get the SINN RUBBER at www.watchbuys.com
Go to the straps/bracelets section and order up the rubber bracelet with *large* deployment for U1/U2
You'll be all set

Man...when did this thread pass the 40K mark??....YIKES!! LOL


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

...or you can just click *HERE*


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks laughinggull & scottymac but I am unable to open watchbuys.com from my current location in India. Besides my Octopus 2000 has still not showed up here, after 12 days of shipping from Germany despite having paid 40Euros for expedited shipping. I just called up local DHL office and they said that the consignment is not coming with DHL but with DHL Deutsche Post...Yeah it's different & very confusing.....god knows how much longer will I have to wait before it shows up at my door.....Thanks for your help though with the rubber strap...I guess I shall have to be outta here to grab one of those.....


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> Thanks laughinggull & scottymac but I am unable to open watchbuys.com from my current location in India. Besides my Octopus 2000 has still not showed up here, after 12 days of shipping from Germany despite having paid 40Euros for expedited shipping. I just called up local DHL office and they said that the consignment is not coming with DHL but with DHL Deutsche Post...Yeah it's different & very confusing.....god knows how much longer will I have to wait before it shows up at my door.....Thanks for your help though with the rubber strap...I guess I shall have to be outta here to grab one of those.....


if you have paid to Roland 40 euros more and he shipped as always with DHL Deutsche Post I will ask him some clarification, that is not an expedited shipping...


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Casanova Jr. said:


> if you have paid to Roland 40 euros more and he shipped as always with DHL Deutsche Post I will ask him some clarification, that is not an expedited shipping...


Yeah the package has still been sent with DHL Deutsche Post but instead of letter post this one is Parcel post with full tracking. I ofcourse assumed (wrongly I think) that since Parcel post offered tracking it shall be faster too. Anyhow, minutes after my first post, I tracked it again and the package had hit the shore (sigh).....I shot an email to Roland too for more details and the gentleman was very quick in his response.....keeping fingers crossed now.....don't want any customs hiccups.......


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Yeah the package has still been sent with DHL Deutsche Post but instead of letter post this one is Parcel post with full tracking. I ofcourse assumed (wrongly I think) that since Parcel post offered tracking it shall be faster too. Anyhow, minutes after my first post, I tracked it again and the package had hit the shore (sigh).....I shot an email to Roland too for more details and the gentleman was very quick in his response.....keeping fingers crossed now.....don't want any customs hiccups.......


Mine are being shipped via DHL Post letter watchamcallit and mine left Wild Bad, took a day just to get to Frankfurt, kinda make sence then after that, all my tracking says is slated for the US, so I wait. Darrell


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Well I have had the Kemmner two days now, lost a screw in band, rats, but love the watch. The one thing I had to do was a soft Melt on the band. The edges of the clasp were really the most needed, a little leather block, a little silver polish cloth and then a buff with micro fiber towel. Really no more than that. I did hand polish the side of the clasp, again nothing to it. Feels MUCH better now. I have been a hobby bench jeweler for years could have of course used a buffing wheel adn compound, but that seemed a little too much. 
Keeping great time, and I think my left bicep is getting larger! Its a huge piece, it wears huge and it is hefty, I think it's a keeper, even slept in it!


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Got mine just a few hours ago....This thing is a beauty.....completely flawless......2 links out and the bracelet hugs my wrist perfectly.....no sharp edges on the bracelet for me.....the side links are brushed as opposed to polished that a few other members got.....the bezel is tight and clicks securely....no wiggle of any kind.....the bezel lume is phenomenal........it just shines and shines even during the day after being exposed to sunlight.....the date changes in a blink of a second at 0000hrs.....I am in love with this exquisite watch.....it's big and has heaps of wrist presence.........the 18mm thickness that I was worried about was a bit too much, is not an issue........I've got a 7.5inch+ wrist and it doesn't look bulky or anything.......

Could someone please mention, what's the bph on this baby....It's got a ETA 2824-2 and I am thinking that it should you 28800bph and therefore the second hand should sweep......I am looking at it and it kinda is NOT sweeping....it's looking more like 21600bph....ofcourse with the naked eye the difference could be too tiny to notice.......thanks to Roland for creating this....


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> Could someone please mention, what's the bph on this baby....It's got a ETA 2824-2 and I am thinking that it should you 28800bph and therefore the second hand should sweep......I am looking at it and it kinda is NOT sweeping....it's looking more like 21600bph....ofcourse with the naked eye the difference could be too tiny to notice.......thanks to Roland for creating this....


Not an 2824 expert, but if you're referring to what looks like the second hand 'juddering' as it sweeps round then I understand this is normal for a 2824. I suppose the 2824 is more a workhorse of a movement rather than a more refined piece.

While i'm on, and going by some of the earlier coments I'd recommend everyone from the latest batch of octopus to check and tighten the screwpins on their bracelets. I've already lost two screwpins before I realised what had happened and other screwpins have come loose.


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Work, mine was not sharp really, I just wanted to smooth it up a little, as to sweep, the ETA 2824 is a little less than higher end but its really durable. 

***********Now I guess you can take it for what it's worth but I emailed Roland for a friend looking for a ss# 550, He stated in very clear terms, he may be one about to end production on the Octopus 2000! I have no idea why, the email really shocked me!********


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

d88 said:


> Not an 2824 expert, but if you're referring to what looks like the second hand 'juddering' as it sweeps round then this I understand this is normal for a 2824. I suppose the 2824 is more a workhorse of a movement rather than a more refined piece.
> 
> While i'm on, and going by some of the earlier coments I'd recommend everyone from the latest batch of octopus to check and tighten the screwpins on their bracelets. I've already lost two screwpins before I realised what had happened and other screwpins have come loose.


Yeah, that 'juddering' is what I was talking about....It's rather too obvious on this one....however it can't be more obvious than it is on normal 2824 movements....my exposure is virtually nil to autos so I can't compare....from what you've said it appears to be normal for 2824.....hence no complaints...

As for the loos screwpins....thanks for the heads up.....I did tighten them when I resized my bracelet.....one of the screws appear to be stripped already so it's been put on one of the removed links.....I was wondering if we could get a spare link pin with a screw from Roland....I mean it can be handy if we have one or two spares......



Angie-Darrell said:


> Work, mine was not sharp really, I just wanted to smooth it up a little, as to sweep, the ETA 2824 is a little less than higher end but its really durable.
> 
> ***********Now I guess you can take it for what it's worth but I emailed Roland for a friend looking for a ss# 550, He stated in very clear terms, he may be one about to end production on the Octopus 2000! I have no idea why, the email really shocked me!********


Do you mean he is considering to discontinue making these or that he's about to end the production of his current lot?...It will be rather sad if this beauty is going to be put to sleep.....This is one hell of a watch and I think there's lot of life left in it.....


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, I just noticed that there is a slight blemish on the polished side of the case on my watch. A little black/brown mark on the curved edge just over the HEV valve (that's what it's called isn't it)......you think I could just cape cod it and buff it out....I am just scared what if cape codding makes it spread out more.......that will be just heartbreaking.....Any ideas?


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Angie-Darrell said:


> ***********Now I guess you can take it for what it's worth but I emailed Roland for a friend looking for a ss# 550, He stated in very clear terms, he may be one about to end production on the Octopus 2000! I have no idea why, the email really shocked me!********


Not really surprised at this, Roland usually only ever makes small batches at a time and the Octopus's tentacles seem to have kept on growing to a point where one project has taken up alot more of his time than he ever imagined. I presume as well he needs to have a cut off point for production and it looks like it's going to be sooner rather than later. I'm sure though in the future if the demand is there, then Roland may decide on another run.


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

d88 said:


> Not really surprised at this, Roland usually only ever makes small batches at a time and the Octopus's tentacles seem to have kept on growing to a point where one project has taken up alot more of his time than he ever imagined. I presume as well he needs to have a cut off point for production and it looks like it's going to be sooner rather than later. I'm sure though in the future if the demand is there, then Roland may decide on another run.


That's what I took from it. I really wish he would make a few 39mm Sub-likes, the last run was Great looking! I want one for the wife, I emailed him and asked for a ladies diver, no response.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I was reading around here in other forum, how tight the crown should be screwed?


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

diosrl said:


> I was reading around here in other forum, how tight the crown should be screwed?


Unlike some of my divers that tend to turn a little after resistance, both of mine simply stop so unless you crank down on it, which will damage it, your done. Monday mine goes into the Caribbean Sea, as deep as I free dive, i'll update if any problems arise.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Angie-Darrell said:


> as to sweep, the ETA 2824 is a little less than higher end but its really durable.


It's not really about being "lower end". Level of finish doesn't impact the beat rate. As far as I know, all of the ETA 28xx series have the same 28,800 bph.

Even at the relatively smooth 28,800 bph, if you stare at it long enough, you can see the beats in the second hand as it moves. It isn't supposed to be or going to be perfectly smooth as the second hand moves. The 6R15 in the Sumo in my wrist beats at a lower 21,600 and it's even more noticeable.

If you want a perfectly fluid sweep, check out a Spring Drive.


----------



## demoore (Jun 5, 2010)

*I have the Wilson 2K which the same watch no matter which way you look at it from what I have gathered.
The issue I have is that I bought the watch here on WUS and am in dire need of another link for the SS bracelet as the one that came with it was as is (no extra links) and I am sure that just one would do it..
I have called Chris at W3 and he hasn't any other parts for the 22mm bracelet also e-mail Rolland but no reply.**Any ideas would be most appreciated.*


----------



## Angie-Darrell (May 25, 2011)

Just back, worked great, not a hitch!
Darrell


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys did anyone of you manage to get any spare bracelet pins and screws from Roland?
Just 2 weeks ago, I got my 2k and it came with 2 stripped pins/screws....I've emailed Roland a couple of times to see if he'd be generous enough to send me a spare but quite surprisingly he hasn't responded to any of my mails....Do you reckon he's busy making another batch of 2k? Did anyone elicit a response from him pertaining to any matter, in the last few days.....


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

He has a problem in communications, especially when he does not like the problem 

Anyway, I need a leather strap, the included rubber/silicone is not flexible enough, and the steel makes the whole too heavy, at the end of the day I am really tired of wearing it.

I think for me this watch is the biggest I can wear, and I have a 7,5 wrist and amost 90 kg 

Maybe a titanium caseback - like the DSSD, or even the entire watch in titanium would be great. This Octopus made me reconsider this 'big watch' section of my brain..


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

diosrl said:


> *He has a problem in communications, especially when he does not like the problem
> *


That explains it perfectly.....I mean come on.....how much do pins cost and how much will it cost to pop 2 of them in a bag and send them across the oceans....Hell I would have paid for them too....It would have been just a few bucks......but giving the silent treatment to someone who's spent big bucks on your watch......that's a parochial thinking.....



diosrl said:


> Anyway, I need a leather strap, the included rubber/silicone is not flexible enough, and the steel makes the whole too heavy, at the end of the day I am really tired of wearing it.
> 
> I think for me this watch is the biggest I can wear, and I have a 7,5 wrist and amost 90 kg
> 
> Maybe a titanium caseback - like the DSSD, or even the entire watch in titanium would be great. This Octopus made me reconsider this 'big watch' section of my brain..


Man you are thinking exactly like me......I've got a 7.5inch wrist too and guess what....I weigh in around that 90kg mark too and I find this watch too heavy to wear for one whole day......It indeed feels like you are wearing weights around your left wrist......Titanium caseback is a good thought.....would certainly take off a few gms off the watch.....A full titanium watch would be a dream come true.......massive, yet light and therefore more wearable.....I am going to weigh my complete watch today, with the bracelet and see how much it weighs.......it'd just help me compare it with the other big watches that are on my mind......


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> That explains it perfectly.....I mean come on.....how much do pins cost and how much will it cost to pop 2 of them in a bag and send them across the oceans....Hell I would have paid for them too....It would have been just a few bucks......but giving the silent treatment to someone who's spent big bucks on your watch......that's a parochial thinking.....
> 
> Man you are thinking exactly like me......I've got a 7.5inch wrist too and guess what....I weigh in around that 90kg mark too and I find this watch too heavy to wear for one whole day......It indeed feels like you are wearing weights around your left wrist......Titanium caseback is a good thought.....would certainly take off a few gms off the watch.....A full titanium watch would be a dream come true.......massive, yet light and therefore more wearable.....I am going to weigh my complete watch today, with the bracelet and see how much it weighs.......it'd just help me compare it with the other big watches that are on my mind......


I actually love the weight of this watch, lets you know it's there. The only problem I have is that it now makes my Ti Carrera RS2 and Ti Meistertaucher seem too light and "toy-like". Only my Artego Seaking is heavier, when fitted with it's 24mm stainless bracelet. Just personal preference I guess but I love heavy watches.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> That explains it perfectly.....I mean come on.....how much do pins cost and how much will it cost to pop 2 of them in a bag and send them across the oceans....Hell I would have paid for them too....It would have been just a few bucks......but giving the silent treatment to someone who's spent big bucks on your watch......that's a parochial thinking.....


Its not about the money, but of the time involved. He is very, very busy. I know the feeling, i have a lot of things to do myself, people are calling me every minute, when not working i am with my kids, i really feel the day should have 48hrs in order to do all things i need..

When you want to keep the price rather low and provide good quality, no matter is a product or service, is the time you are speding.


----------



## Mistalava (Mar 14, 2007)

I have given Roland the occasional nudge, but have had good overall experiences with his communication. He did send the hand(s) he promised and extra pins for the bracelet. My Octopus is now with Chris Pappas for the hand swap. FWIW, mine also developed a healthy internal rattle -- sounds like a wonky rotor, maybe a loose mounting screw -- which Chris is also going to take care of. Chris is an extremely knowledgeable guy, and very nice as well. Nice for USA owners to have such a capable warranty repair source here.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone been able to remove diver's extension from an Octopus steel bracelet?
I just want to take it off but wanted to be sure if it can be done before attempting it.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Has anyone been able to remove diver's extension from an Octopus steel bracelet?
> I just want to take it off but wanted to be sure if it can be done before attempting it.


Bump....anyone?


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't use the metal bracelet anymore, but anything with a pin can be removed


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

watch.aholic said:


> Bump....anyone?


Why would you want to remove it? It folds out of the way and is covered by the other part of the clasp assembly anyways.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Why would you want to remove it? It folds out of the way and is covered by the other part of the clasp assembly anyways.


The divers extension gets loose sometimes and I will never really use it. Therefore I was thinking if I could just pull it out. Looking at the mechanism however, it seems to me that one cannot remove this. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

watch.aholic said:


> The divers extension gets loose sometimes and I will never really use it. Therefore I was thinking if I could just pull it out. Looking at the mechanism however, it seems to me that one cannot remove this. I could be wrong though.


If its like other similar bracelets, then the extension is attached permanently to the last bracelet link. So it would not be removable.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Another question folks.....Do you think the rotor noise on this is a notch higher than average?
Perhaps I didn't notice it earlier but today, I felt that the rotor as it swung around sort of was hitting the case back......
Has anyone felt it this way.......


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

god, i want one of these so much!


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

watch.aholic said:


> Another question folks.....Do you think the rotor noise on this is a notch higher than average?
> Perhaps I didn't notice it earlier but today, I felt that the rotor as it swung around sort of was hitting the case back......
> Has anyone felt it this way.......


Hm, you make me wonder. I'll swap hands with the white ones and see then


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

To whom it may concern, Roland has another batch scheduled to be ready in 12 weeks time. Just reserved mine today - #476. :-!

It will be the longest 12 weeks I have ever waited in my 35 years of life, LOL!

Regards,
CHRIS


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

To whom it may concern, Roland has another batch of Octopus 2000m coming up in 12 weeks time. 
Just reserved mine: #476!!


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> To whom it may concern, Roland has another batch scheduled to be ready in 12 weeks time. Just reserved mine today - #476. :-!
> 
> It will be the longest 12 weeks I have ever waited in my 35 years of life, LOL!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been through that.........waiting for my Kemmner..........I had read (somewhere) that the Octopus was going to meet its end soon.......However it seems there is still some life left.....eh


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had one for a few weeks and have been wearing it almost daily - no rotor noise that I can hear.
My only complaint is the difference in lume intensity between the dial / hands and the bezel.

Otherwise this is one of the best dive watches out there in terms of value for the money.
Glad to here Mr. Kemmner will be making more of them!


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

The noise can be heard when rotating/light shaking the watch while keeping it close to the ears.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks great Liz, ordwered one with the same configuration. Thanks.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

I'm hoping to talk Roland into making a run of these in PVD.....who is potentially in if this is possible...just Reply to this thread, not to me personally


----------



## PPS (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

RE the PVD : I'd also maybe try and convince Roland to make the dial indices and hands super luminova C3 throughout instead of the current C1/ C3 mix, or if he wants to keep a uniform white, use the 'blue' SL bgw9 on the bezel and dial markings. Sourcing a rubber strap with the 'closed end' style, similar to the Sinn rubber strap would be a big bonus.

As for the rotor noise, nothing strange or different with my octopus, it's actually a lot quieter than my Damasko 'rotor shake noise'. As long as the watch is still going and keeping time I'd just put it down to the normal sound from a rotor.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

laughinggull said:


> I'm hoping to talk Roland into making a run of these in PVD.....who is potentially in if this is possible...just Reply to this thread, not to me personally


I am not so sure anymore about the C3, i like the white markers of C1. And i am not a lume freak, actually the lume intensity is not an issue for me...

Maybe some more refined dial, more quality, some steel, i dont know, but it wount be the tool watch anymore. But i would love to see more depth and Quality improvements on the dial.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

PVD Octopus.....hmmm......I think I'd have taken a PVD over SS if it was available back when I bought mine........Now however, taking a hit on the sale of my SS to buy a PVD would be something I wouldn't be so keen on.......Regardless, I think the PVD would look really good on this case....with an all C3 lume it would be like a black torch with green bulbs.......

Actually the C3 C1 lume combo is not bad after all...The lighter C1 on the dial gives a 2 dimensional effect with the brighter C3 on the insert.....You can sort of almost see that the C1 plated dial goes deeper than the C3 filled bezel insert when viewed...........not sure if I could put across my point here.....

A closed rubber strap (Sinn like) with a deployment would be great.......The open ended rubber strap is just too risky for this tank watch.......


----------



## watchsavvy (Aug 7, 2006)

if anyone wants to sell me their octopus...I got the funds ready to go


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

watchsavvy said:


> if anyone wants to sell me their octopus...I got the funds ready to go





ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> To whom it may concern, Roland has another batch of Octopus 2000m coming up in 12 weeks time.


I like this watch too. But how much does one cost anyway (a new one) ?


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I like this watch too. But how much does one cost anyway (a new one) ?


The last batch went for 489Euros incl. worldwide shipping.
I used to see Roland listing some on Ebay too but now I see none.....


----------



## mcnugget (Sep 22, 2011)

Got an email from Roland last night. He is making 55 more, $489 Euros, Batch Numbers 500-555, 15 weeks to complete, Orange or white hands. 

What do you guys prefer, the orange minute hand or all white?


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

mcnugget said:


> Got an email from Roland last night. He is making 55 more, $489 Euros, Batch Numbers 500-555, 15 weeks to complete, Orange or white hands.
> 
> What do you guys prefer, the orange minute hand or all white?


55 is an odd number to make...isn't it?
Anyhow....the color of the hands.....well it's a personal choice....I went with the simplicity of all white hands....


----------



## mcnugget (Sep 22, 2011)

Placed order with Roland, 15 weeks... He also said this is the last batch for the Octopuses. I guess #555 is the last one.


----------



## 2ndeffort (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this last run PVD? Is the best way to contact/order via the eBay shop?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

mcnugget said:


> Got an email from Roland last night. He is making 55 more, $489 Euros, Batch Numbers 500-555, 15 weeks to complete, Orange or white hands.
> 
> What do you guys prefer, the orange minute hand or all white?


White is my favourite, but to be safe I got both:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Love this watch Liz and mine should be due any day.


----------



## mcnugget (Sep 22, 2011)

"this is defenitly the last batch of this watch" That's what Roland wrote me. I emailed at the email below and he got back to after a few days and I reserved my watch.

[email protected]


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

mcnugget said:


> "this is defenitly the last batch of this watch" That's what Roland wrote me.


Yeah, finally......Now we can have our own 'Octopus owners club'....something on the lines of the 'Halios Bluering owners club'............Hopefully.


----------



## hospitalfood (May 7, 2012)

Number 407. Auckland, New Zealand. Bought from a second hand dealer. With case and both original straps. Strap shown is one I made for it.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful. Lovely Teutonic understatement and functional class.
Deutschland uber Alles!


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

So is Roland finished with the last batch? And is truly the last batch?
Also who got one at the start and still as there's, I still have mine no.245 and going strong.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well Done*!*


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I just paid for #33 of Octopus GMT

he diver's watch „octopus-GMT" is available now. Here are the technical details:
Stainless-steel case 316 L, fully brushed, diameter without crown = 45 mm, height = 17 mm, lug to lug length = 53,2 mm, scrwed crown with LOGO = 8mm, screwed case-back 3,8 mm thick with 2 Viton-gaskets stamped with octopus picture, engraving with jumping numbers, only left hand side turnable bezel with 120 clicks, alu-insert filled with Superluminova C1 white, antimagnetic cover, automatic helium-valve at 9 o'clock side, 4 mm sapphire-glass both sides antireflect, waterresistant 2000 metres, weight including bracelet around 268 Gramm.
Matte-black dial with hour-markes printed in Superluminova C1 white, white framed hands filled with SL C1 white, the GMT hand is in orange color, date at 6 h (the minute hand is possible in orange too, please make a note, if you order).
The „octopus-GMT has an automatic movement ETA 2893-2 elaboré swiss, 25,6 x 4,1 mm, 21 jewels, 28.800 A/H und 42 hours runtime after full winding.
Fitting 22 mm stainless-steel bracelet with screwed links (also 2 half links) to shorten easy. The security clasp has a diver's extension and engraved LOGO.
We produced 100 pcs. of this watch. The „octopus-GMT" comes with 2 pcs. srewdrivers and an extra rubber-strap in a PU-box. The price is 660,00 Euro + 9,00 Euro shipping costs. You can order now. We reserve the watch in chronological order. (*please add your home address to the order*). You will get an invoice by e-mail, which has to be payed until 31.07.2013. If the payment is not in time, the watch goes to a customer on the waiting list. We will ship the watches between 5th and 9th of August.


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Are you kidding me?
Resurrecting this thread???  LOL














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

I will change the minutes&seconds hands, I also have the white ones  looking great.


----------



## diosrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Some quick iPhone lousy pics


----------



## Gns7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bit of a thread resurrection Would anyone be able to tell me the approximate age of an Octopus 2000 number 158? I recently picked one up after a long search, it is an impressive diver and I love the stealth dial with orange minute hand .


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

I'm not sure about the various production dates, but mine is from the 351-450 production run. Herr Kemmner sent it to me in May 2011.


----------

